# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Обмен курсами 1C: тема 2

## TopDevice

Поменяю любой из перечисленных курсов на любой курс которого у меня нет того же автора.
Пишите на мыло(есть в моем профиле)

Курс "1С:Кoнвeртaция дaнныx"
http://anonym.to/?http://www.********...products_id=62

Пoдгoтoвкa к aттeстaции «1С:Спeциaлиcт пo плaтфoрмe 8.2»
http://anonym.to/?http://www.********...products_id=52

65 кeйсoв для Кoнсультaнтa пo «1С:Упрaвлeнию тoргoвлeй рeд. 11» 
http://anonym.to/?http://www.********...products_id=91

Полный курс по рaзрaбoткe Мoбильныx прилoжeний нa плaтфoрмe 1С:Прeдприятиe 8
http://anonym.to/?http://www.********...roducts_id=107

----------


## igrok1

Курсы по программированию 1С 8.2
До этого я выкладывал только бесплатные бонусы из данных курсов. Теперь вашему вниманию представляется полный комплект данных курсов.
Содержание: Базовый курс,  продвинутый курс плюс различные бонусы к курсам, мастер-группы и многое другое, что необходимо для обучения программированию в 1С 8.2

Качество: WebRip
Видео: 960x645 (1.49:1), 6.000 fps, TechSmith Screen Capture Codec ~144 kbps avg, 0.04 bit/pixel
Аудио: 48 kHz, MPEG Layer 3, 1 ch, ~128.00 kbps avg
Продолжительность: ~ 200:00:00
Перевод: Не требуется
Размер	21.30 GB

http://letitbit.net/download/00003.0...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/26302.2...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/49059.4...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/00698.0...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/59122.5...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/30720.3...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/66850.6...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/89295.8...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/21516.2...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/86937.8...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/90702.9...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/09850.0...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/23862.2...art13.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/41720.4...art14.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/70195.7...art15.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/95397.9...art16.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/72109.7...art17.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/64229.6...art18.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/58681.5...art19.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/49962.4...art20.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/18999.1...art21.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/15069.1...art22.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/03635.0...art23.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/71925.7...art24.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/09956.0...art25.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/15996.1...art26.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/24008.2...art27.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/18920.1...art28.rar.html

Скачивайте не пожалеете, такого больше нигде не найдёте.
Будьте проффесионалами в своём деле!

----------


## TopDevice

Поменяю любой из перечисленных курсов на любой курс по 1С, которого нет у меня и нет в открытом доступе. Пишите на мыло(есть в моем профиле).
Список курсов: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...nI8/edit?pli=1

----------


## avm3110

> Размер 21.30 GB


Архив битый. Смысл качать 21 гиг, если например уже 4-й том скачать нельзя:mad:

И 7-й дает аналогичную ошибку
Firefox не может найти файл http://78.140.134.102/d/568394a7382e...vw9h9iIG0AN-_Q.

    Проверьте правильность введённого имени файла, соответствие регистра и отсутствие других ошибок в имени файла.
    Проверьте, не был ли файл переименован, удалён или перемещён.

----------


## TopDevice

> Архив битый. Смысл качать 21 гиг, если например уже 4-й том скачать нельзя:mad:
> 
> И 7-й дает аналогичную ошибку
> Firefox не может найти файл http://78.140.134.102/d/568394a7382e...vw9h9iIG0AN-_Q.
> 
>     Проверьте правильность введённого имени файла, соответствие регистра и отсутствие других ошибок в имени файла.
>     Проверьте, не был ли файл переименован, удалён или перемещён.


Эти курсы давно есть в открытом доступе и без говнообменников. Первое что нашел в поисковике:
http://megapeer.org/torrent/6716
http://www.torrentino.com/torrents/2653180

----------


## neomarat

Нужен курс по запросам от Гилева  http://www.********/vamshop/product_i...roducts_id=126 
Возможен обмен

----------


## qjkxbmw777

1.	Видео-курс по языку запросов 1С
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h7wix768c...9_GH6R1za?dl=0
2.	Видео-курс по языку компоновки данных 1С
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9kg0avjgw...MTyMO8Xda?dl=0
3.	Видео-курс по обучению программированию в 1С с нуля
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s4do3bsph...wJv8KmLia?dl=0
4.	Видео-курс по конвертации данных 1С
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/167dhcrng..._Kcj76JSa?dl=0

----------


## qjkxbmw777

1.	Видео-курс по языку запросов 1С
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h7wix768c...9_GH6R1za?dl=0
2.	Видео-курс по языку компоновки данных 1С
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9kg0avjgw...MTyMO8Xda?dl=0
3.	Видео-курс по обучению программированию в 1С с нуля
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s4do3bsph...wJv8KmLia?dl=0
4.	Видео-курс по конвертации данных 1С
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/167dhcrng..._Kcj76JSa?dl=0

----------


## leo072

Нужен 65 кейсов для Консультанта по «1С: Управлению торговлей ред. 11» могу предложить "1С: Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей". Основные принципы  работы с программой. пишите stroisnab5@ya.ru

----------


## Владислав80

> 1.	Видео-курс по языку запросов 1С
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h7wix768c...9_GH6R1za?dl=0
> 2.	Видео-курс по языку компоновки данных 1С
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9kg0avjgw...MTyMO8Xda?dl=0
> 3.	Видео-курс по обучению программированию в 1С с нуля
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s4do3bsph...wJv8KmLia?dl=0
> 4.	Видео-курс по конвертации данных 1С
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/167dhcrng..._Kcj76JSa?dl=0


ссылки мертвые, можете обновить?

----------


## leo072

"1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей". Основные принципы работы с программой
сайт http://dist.edu.1c.ru/courses.html?s...80%D1%81%D1%8B от 1с оброзование на 2.75 гб
меняю на последний курс 65 кейсов УТ 11.1 stroisnab5@ya.ru

----------


## leo072

http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...in-support-1c/ у кого есть? личка

----------


## Luqe

> 1.	Видео-курс по языку запросов 1С
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h7wix768c...9_GH6R1za?dl=0
> 2.	Видео-курс по языку компоновки данных 1С
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9kg0avjgw...MTyMO8Xda?dl=0
> 3.	Видео-курс по обучению программированию в 1С с нуля
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s4do3bsph...wJv8KmLia?dl=0
> 4.	Видео-курс по конвертации данных 1С
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/167dhcrng..._Kcj76JSa?dl=0


Обновите пож, либо скиньте курс по Запросам

----------


## leo072

Интересует "Полный курс по «1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия, редакция 3.0»
http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...3%D1%80%D1%81/ 

могу предложить 
Самоучитель 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.3. Только для бухгалтера!  http://disk4.profbuh1c.ru/

----------


## ssstoneman

Нужен полный курс по мобильному приложению 1С.

----------


## leo072

Полный курс по «1С:Бухгалтерии 8» (редакции 3.0) есть у кого? ваши условия!

----------


## taiwanchik

> 1.	Видео-курс по языку запросов 1С
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h7wix768c...9_GH6R1za?dl=0
> 2.	Видео-курс по языку компоновки данных 1С
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9kg0avjgw...MTyMO8Xda?dl=0
> 3.	Видео-курс по обучению программированию в 1С с нуля
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s4do3bsph...wJv8KmLia?dl=0
> 4.	Видео-курс по конвертации данных 1С
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/167dhcrng..._Kcj76JSa?dl=0



Обновите, плз, ссылки. Или залейте курс по конвертации. спс)

----------


## percofka

Поменяю курс по конвертации на курс по администрированию.

---------- Post added at 14:05 ---------- Previous post was at 13:49 ----------

Поменяю на курс по администрированию.

---------- Post added at 14:06 ---------- Previous post was at 14:05 ----------

[QUOTE=percofka;452062]Поменяю курс по конвертации на курс по администрированию.[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## r3pack

Помогу обойти защиту оригинальных курсов, пишите в ЛС

----------


## Elena323

> ссылки мертвые, можете обновить?


присоединюсь:)

----------


## coolo

У кого нибудь есть практические задания от курса "оптимизация 1с 2016" с курсыпо1с.рф?

----------


## mrpink

у меня есть

----------


## mrpink

Есть следующие курсы:

- Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"
- Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0
- «УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)

поменяюсь на другие курсы проекта

----------


## neomarat

У кого есть курсы по производству - давайте меняться?

----------


## irishka80

Меняю прочие курсы проекта курсыпо1с.рф на курсы по ERP.

----------


## irishka80

Почисть личку от сообщений.

---------- Post added at 08:08 ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 ----------




> Есть следующие курсы:
> 
> - Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
> - Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"
> - Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"
> - Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0
> - «УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
> 
> поменяюсь на другие курсы проекта


Почисть личку от сообщений.

----------


## yenna

Кого интересуют курсы с dist.edu.ru пишите в личку

----------


## irishka80

Нужен новый курс по СКД от курсыпо1с.рф.

----------


## fresh1986

У кого есть курс 1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C компаний?

----------


## mrpink

irishka80 как с тобой связаться?

----------


## webnzero

есть свежий курс не урезанный от http://dist.edu.1c.ru/ "Введение в конфигурирование в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
(делал сам). меняю на что-нибудь :)

----------


## irishka80

nixe19811981@list.ru

----------


## mrpink

Давай. Адрес с свой пиши, обсудим

---------- Post added at 18:25 ---------- Previous post was at 18:23 ----------




> есть свежий курс не урезанный от http://dist.edu.1c.ru/ "Введение в конфигурирование в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
> (делал сам). меняю на что-нибудь :)


Это я тебе

----------


## webnzero

webnzero@gmail.com

----------


## mrpink

Нужны курсы по Бухгалтерии от dist.edu.ru взамен есть курсы от курсы.рф

----------


## percofka

Ни у кого случайно нет курса от УЦ №3 по комплексн. конфигурированию ?

----------


## Lancer666

Здравствуйте. Имеются следующие курсы в наличии: Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016), Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД). 
Обменяю на следующие курсы:   Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»,   Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0.

----------


## percofka

Есть Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0. могу скинуть

----------


## Lancer666

> Есть Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0. могу скинуть


Как можно забрать? Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## percofka

torpov1990@gmail.com напиши скину ссылку на облако

----------


## YaroslavAkimov

> Есть следующие курсы:
> 
> - Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
> - Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"
> - Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"
> - Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0
> - «УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
> 
> Поменяюсь на другие курсы проекта


Есть много разных курсов, поменяюсь на курс "УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)"

---------- Post added at 13:53 ---------- Previous post was at 13:51 ----------




> Меняю прочие курсы проекта курсыпо1с.рф на курсы по ERP.


У Вас "прочие курсы" или "курсы по ERP"?

---------- Post added at 14:11 ---------- Previous post was at 13:53 ----------

Имеются в наличии следующие курсы:
1.  Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
2.  Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (2016)
3.  Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
4.  Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"
5.  Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"
6  Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0
7. Полный курс по разработке Мобильных приложений на "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
8. Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"
9. Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"

Обменяю на другие курсы. Пишите на почту Yaroslav.Akimov.1990@yandex.ru

----------


## irishka80

> Есть много разных курсов, поменяюсь на курс "УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)"
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:53 ---------- Previous post was at 13:51 ----------
> 
> 
> У Вас "прочие курсы" или "курсы по ERP"?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:11 ---------- Previous post was at 13:53 ----------
> 
> ...


Нужен курс по Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (2016), могу предложить что то из этого списка  https://yadi.sk/i/PKntDSA8rVXav

----------


## percofka

курс есть такой, напишите на torpov1990@gmail.com кину ссылку.

----------


## Lancer666

> Нужен курс по Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (2016), могу предложить что то из этого списка  https://yadi.sk/i/PKntDSA8rVXav


Пишите на почту Yaroslav.Akimov.1990@yandex.ru, поменяюсь на курс по Рознице

----------


## YaroslavAkimov

> Помогу обойти защиту оригинальных курсов, пишите в ЛС


Не могу написать в личку. Если не трудно, скиньте информацию на Yaroslav.Akimov.1990@yandex.ru

----------


## Evgen53

Поделитесь кто-нибудь курсом: Администрирование систем на 1C :) 
spoiler1c@yandex.ru
В замен могу предложить другие курсы от этого же автора или курсы от специалиста

----------


## neuronness

Очень нужен курс http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/ka2/base-course/ "Управленческий учет в трех конфигурациях: Быстрый старт за 20 часов". В обмен есть полный курс "Конвертация данных 2.0"
neuronness@mail.ru

----------


## fresh1986

> Нужен курс по Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (2016), могу предложить что то из этого списка  https://yadi.sk/i/PKntDSA8rVXav


Поменяюсь на курс: «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»

---------- Post added at 13:52 ---------- Previous post was at 13:47 ----------




> Нужен курс по Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (2016), могу предложить что то из этого списка  https://yadi.sk/i/PKntDSA8rVXav


Поменяюсь на курс: «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»

----------


## mrpink

Очень нужен курс по конвертации 3. Поменяюсь на другие курсы

----------


## anykeyman

> Очень нужен курс по конвертации 3. Поменяюсь на другие курсы


поменяюсь

----------


## mrpink

пиши kuponator@ro.ru

----------


## YaroslavAkimov

Здравствуйте!
Имеются в наличии следующие курсы:

Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1СПредприятие 8
Ведение учета в 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0 - Быстрый старт
Комплексная автоматизация 8 – за 20 часов
Комплексная программа. Программирование в системе 1С Предприятие 8.3
Курс 1С Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний
Курс 1С Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт
Курс 65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1СУТ 11
Курс конвертация данных 3.0
Курс по 1СКонвертации Данных 2.0
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1ССпециалист по платформе 8.2
Курс Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1СПредприятие 8.2 и 8.3
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1СПредприятие 8.3 (2016)
Полный курс по 1СБухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)
Полный курс по разработке Мобильных приложений на 1СПредприятие 8.3
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С
Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (2016)
Профессиональный учет в 1СЗУП 3.0 VIP блок
Профессиональный учет в 1СЗУП 3.0 Основной блок
Профессиональный учет в 1СЗУП редакция 2.5
Разработка мобильных приложений на 1СПредприятие 8.3 (2016)
УПП от А до Я

Меняю на курсы EPR проекта Курсы по 1С или на другие курсы, которых у меня нет в наличии.
Продажа не осуществляется! Только обмен.

Пишите на почту Yaroslav.Akimov.1990@yandex.ru

----------


## SoulEater

Поменяю - Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) на Курс по Конвертации данных 3.0 от курсы-1с.рф

---------- Post added at 16:06 ---------- Previous post was at 16:02 ----------

Нужен курс по оптимизации, взамен дам КД 3.0

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Очень нужен курс
1. - «УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП 1.3 
2. курс по Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (2016)

----------


## anykeyman

> Очень нужен курс
> 2. курс по Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (2016)


есть такой курс

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Если можно на почту ya-wanes@yandex.ru

----------


## alexsandrinia

очень нужен курс "Полный курс по разработке Мобильных приложений на 1СПредприятие 8.3"

----------


## YaroslavAkimov

> очень нужен курс "Полный курс по разработке Мобильных приложений на 1СПредприятие 8.3"


Напишите Вашу почту.

----------


## alexsandrinia

silver_a@mail.ru, спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Напишите Вашу почту.


можно мне тоже ya-wanes@yandex.ru

----------


## morozlik

> Напишите Вашу почту.


можно мне тоже пожалуйста md37ivanovo@mail.ru

----------


## Namik

прошу дать ссылку на 
1. курс по Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (2016)
2. Комплексная программа. Программирование в системе 1С Предприятие 8.3
3. Курс Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1СПредприятие 8.2 и 8.3
4. Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (2016)
pnamik@yandex.ru
Спасибо заранее

----------


## Песец

А не затруднит ли на тот же ядиск залить файлы к статье http://infostart.ru/public/191803/ ?
Спасибо!

----------


## Песец

Просьба к Touch_of_soul

----------


## Skarty

Очень нужен курс "Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С". Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто может.

----------


## grizzlynet

Добрый день! Можно Вас попросить скинуть ссылку на Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2".

----------


## Ferroks

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, поделитесь курсами:
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"

ferroks@gmail.com

----------


## Ferroks

*irishka80* ответьте на почту пожалуйста)

----------


## irishka80

Приветствую. У кого нибудь есть базы к курсу Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016). Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Skarty

irishka80, поделитесь, пожалуйста, курсом "Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)", ssi_spb@mail.ru

----------


## qwerty_3

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, курсами:
1С:Программист — Быстрый Старт в профессию
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП

qwerty_3@mail.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Просьба к Touch_of_soul


Ещё актуально, так как только что увидел, если да прошу отписаться и я скачаю..

----------


## Touch_of_soul

как жаль что тут бесплатно никто не делится курсами, ну нечем мне с вами обменяться если только вам скачать что либо из Инфостарта , хотя я и так всем скачиваю кто просит даром.. Эх.. :(

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> А не затруднит ли на тот же ядиск залить файлы к статье http://infostart.ru/public/191803/ ?
> Спасибо!


https://yadi.sk/d/K8cIXjiDpu4uj скачал бери :-)

----------


## Ferroks

> как жаль что тут бесплатно никто не делится курсами, ну нечем мне с вами обменяться если только вам скачать что либо из Инфостарта , хотя я и так всем скачиваю кто просит даром.. Эх.. :(


я тебе писал на почту 21.08 - ты не ответил. сейчас еще раз написал, на почту ya-wanes@yandex.ru

----------


## Ferroks

> как жаль что тут бесплатно никто не делится курсами, ну нечем мне с вами обменяться если только вам скачать что либо из Инфостарта , хотя я и так всем скачиваю кто просит даром.. Эх.. :(


курсы по СКД и "Полный курс по разработке Мобильных приложений на 1СПредприятие 8.3" еще нужны?

----------


## webnzero

> курсы по СКД и "Полный курс по разработке Мобильных приложений на 1СПредприятие 8.3" еще нужны?


да, да, да - очень нужны

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> курсы по СКД и "Полный курс по разработке Мобильных приложений на 1СПредприятие 8.3" еще нужны?


Да, нужны..

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> я тебе писал на почту 21.08 - ты не ответил. сейчас еще раз написал, на почту ya-wanes@yandex.ru


То что вы мне прислали ссылку она заблокирована пишет:
Уважаемый пользователь!
Доступ к запрашиваемому ресурсу ограничен.


Возможные причины ограничения доступа:

    Доступ ограничен по решению суда или по иным основаниям, установленным законодательством Российской Федерации.

    Сетевой адрес, позволяющий идентифицировать сайт в сети «Интернет», включен в Единый Реестр доменных имен, указателей страниц сайтов сети «Интернет» и сетевых адресов, позволяющих идентифицировать сайты в сети «Интернет», содержащие информацию, распространение которой в Российской Федерации запрещено.

    Сетевой адрес, позволяющий идентифицировать сайт в сети «Интернет», включен в Реестр доменных имен, указателей страниц сайтов в сети «Интернет» и сетевых адресов, позволяющих идентифицировать сайты в сети «Интернет», содержащие информацию, распространяемую с нарушением исключительных прав.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Есть у кого то курсы по Конвертации Данных 2.1 / 3.0 ?
По скд изучал этот нашёл в ютюбе https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLAnYDVVeLk и по ним сделал первый ВО для БП 3.0 Анализ продаж
по ВПФ для 8.3 этот https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raETys0J16M
и на основание его сделал первую ВПФ для УФ БП 3.0

----------


## Ferroks

> То что вы мне прислали ссылку она заблокирована пишет:
> Уважаемый пользователь!
> Доступ к запрашиваемому ресурсу ограничен.
> 
> 
> Возможные причины ограничения доступа:
> 
>     Доступ ограничен по решению суда или по иным основаниям, установленным законодательством Российской Федерации.
> 
> ...



установите себе плагин для браузера https://fri-gate.org/ru/ и откройте ссылку которую присылал вам на почту.

----------


## Ferroks

> Приветствую. У кого нибудь есть базы к курсу Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016). Поделитесь пожалуйста.


 Есть базы к курсу.

----------


## bpir

Сообщите информацию для обмена

----------


## bpir

borisov123@list.ru

----------


## OpusDei

У кого есть курс Калинкина 1c-cpp? 
По формам не предлагать.

----------


## sergey.mlru

> курсы по СКД и "Полный курс по разработке Мобильных приложений на 1СПредприятие 8.3" еще нужны?


Очень нужны эти курсы! Ferroks, помоги.

----------


## wBAZIL

есть курсы:
Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф

поменяюсь на
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятии 8.3 (2016)   
Курс по ERP
Курс по конвертации данных

----------


## wBAZIL

для связи 
wbazil dog mail point ua

----------


## bernc

Поделитесь курсом Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных. С меня пивас.

----------


## vasiliosa

Есть курс по БСП от Специалиста. Кого интересует пишите на kursy1cspec@gmail.com

----------


## bernc

У кого есть курс Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных?

----------


## SweetDreams

также нужен курс Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных

----------


## yaneev

приму в дар в добрые руки 
"Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)"

----------


## Dima8954

Имею курсы по конвертации данных 2 и подготовка к спецу по платформе.
Интересует обмен на курсы по разработке интерфейса и СКД.

----------


## wBAZIL

Dima8954
Имею курсы по конвертации данных 2 и подготовка к спецу по платформе.
поменяю на курс по СКД  wbazil собака mail точка ua

----------


## serrembo

Есть курс по интерфейсам и курс по скд
поменяю на курсы по конвертации 2.0 3.0
и на курсы по erp
sirrembo@gmail.com

----------


## serrembo

пиши
sirrembo@gmail.com

----------


## wBAZIL

serrembo
написал

----------


## dimadiza

пиши dimadizel@mail.ru

----------


## dimadiza

> Имею курсы по конвертации данных 2 и подготовка к спецу по платформе.
> Интересует обмен на курсы по разработке интерфейса и СКД.


пиши dimadizel  @ mail.ru

----------


## dimadiza

> курсы по СКД и "Полный курс по разработке Мобильных приложений на 1СПредприятие 8.3" еще нужны?


добрый день.
Есть еще возможность получить?
dimadizel@mail.ru

----------


## dimadiza

Есть курсы:
1.Быстрый старт
2.Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.
3.Курс по СКД
4.Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
5.Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
6.Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0
7.Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»
8.Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"

Нужны:
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2" ( от 1с, от курсы рф)
Конвертация Данных 3.0
БСП
Полный курс по разработке Мобильных приложений на "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) 
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8

dimadizel@mail.ru

----------


## dimadiza

> как жаль что тут бесплатно никто не делится курсами, ну нечем мне с вами обменяться если только вам скачать что либо из Инфостарта , хотя я и так всем скачиваю кто просит даром.. Эх.. :(


Пиши мне куда скинуть

----------


## wBAZIL

Есть курсы:
Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД (2016)   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Курс по Конвертации Данных 2.0 / 2.1   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм (2016)   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Подготовка к сертификации специалист по платформе 8.2  Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
поменяюсь на любые которых у меня нет

wbazil собака mail точка ru

----------


## leo072

Нужно: Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф(http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...in-support-1c/) Есть на что сменять. Пример Оптимизация и ускорение 1С:Предприятие 8 и подготовка к 1С:Эксперт по технологическим вопросам оптимизация+2016. /СпецКонсультант3/Курсы-по-1С.РФ %U2014 Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0).  Версия 1.1.3 %U2014 (2015) и т.д

----------


## Dima8954

> Нужно: Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф(http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...in-support-1c/) Есть на что сменять. Пример Оптимизация и ускорение 1С:Предприятие 8 и подготовка к 1С:Эксперт по технологическим вопросам оптимизация+2016. /СпецКонсультант3/Курсы-по-1С.РФ %U2014 Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0).  Версия 1.1.3 %U2014 (2015) и т.д


Есть администрирование, пишите на golhsl@mail.ru

----------


## dimadiza

> Нужно: Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф(http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...in-support-1c/) Есть на что сменять. Пример Оптимизация и ускорение 1С:Предприятие 8 и подготовка к 1С:Эксперт по технологическим вопросам оптимизация+2016. /СпецКонсультант3/Курсы-по-1С.РФ %U2014 Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0).  Версия 1.1.3 %U2014 (2015) и т.д


Есть то что тебе нужно (администрирование) - пиши dimadizel@mail.ru (интересует Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0))

----------


## dimadiza

> Есть курсы:
> Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД (2016)   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
> Курс по Конвертации Данных 2.0 / 2.1   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
> Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм (2016)   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
> Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
> Подготовка к сертификации специалист по платформе 8.2  Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
> поменяюсь на любые которых у меня нет
> 
> wbazil собака mail точка ru


Отправил. проверяй почту.

----------


## maltsev

Добрый день.
Поделитесь курсами:
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1 (2016)
Подготовка к аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2

Могу предложить:
курсы от 1c по ЕРП(производство, УУ, Бюджетирование, Подготовка к 1С:Эксперт и 1С:Профессионал по технологическим вопросам)

----------


## lelik7

Кто может, скиньте курс Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД (2016) Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
viplelik@gmail.com
Спасибо.

----------


## Gapten

Есть :
1. Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
2. Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятии 8.3
3. Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
4. Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (2016)
5. Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
6. Конвертация данных 3.0 (2016)
7. Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8 
8. Конвертация данных 2.1
9. Подготовка к экзамену 1С Специалист по Платформе
 Обменяю на :
1. Подготовка к Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1 
2. Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.1
3. Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP

----------


## wBAZIL

Gapten 
скажите пожалуйста, можно ли как то получить курсы ,
Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (2016)
Конвертация данных 3.0 (2016)

кроме как обменом, т.к. у меня есть 5 курсов но они есть и у Вас
wbazil собака mail точка ru

----------


## Gapten

> Gapten 
> скажите пожалуйста, можно ли как то получить курсы ,
> Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
> Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (2016)
> Конвертация данных 3.0 (2016)
> 
> кроме как обменом, т.к. у меня есть 5 курсов но они есть и у Вас
> wbazil собака mail точка ru


Ответил на почту.

----------


## alexisxxx

Cкиньте пожалуйста курс Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД (2016) Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
daa2000@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## krolik123

Интересует обмен с сайта *************.рф. Не паблик
У меня есть:
1. Курс-Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP
2. Полный курс по "1C:Бухгалтерия 8". Редакция 3.0
3. Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1C
4. Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1C УПП и ЗУП

С сайта edu.1c.ru
1. Основы программирования в системе 1C предприятие 8.3
2. 
3. Расчет зарплаты и кадровый учет в 1C:ЗКГУ 3.0
4. Ведение бухгалтерского учета в 1С Предприятие 8
5. Регламентированный учет в 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.1 и 2.2
6. 1С Комплексная автоматизация 8. Основные принципы работы
7. Концепция прикладного решения 1С:ERP
8. Использование прикладного решения 1С Розница
9. Введение в конфигурирование в системе
10. 3 курса по УПП
И еще другие.
Жду ваших предложений

----------


## anykeyman

> Интересует обмен с сайта *************.рф. Не па блик
> У меня есть:
> 1. Курс-Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP
> 2. Полный курс по "1C:Бухгалтерия 8". Редакция 3.0
> 3. Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1C
> 4. Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1C УПП и ЗУП
> 
> С сайта edu.1c.ru
> 1. Основы программирования в системе 1C предприятие 8.3
> ...


Все курсы так или иначе в паблике, что конкретно интересует напиши или мыло дай

----------


## krolik123

> Все курсы так или иначе в паблике, что конкретно интересует напиши или мыло дай


lidiyaylegiby@mail.ru

----------


## w1llko

ищу Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД (2016)
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм (2016)
Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8

----------


## dynila

Здравствуйте! Пришлите и мне плиз. dynila67@gmail.com

----------


## krolik123

Что можешь предложить взамен?

----------


## krolik123

> У кого есть курс Калинкина 1c-cpp? 
> По формам не предлагать.


Что можешь предложить взамен?

----------


## irishka80

Приветствую. У кого есть курс Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2. Готов обменяться на прочие курсы данного автора.

----------


## krolik123

> Приветствую. У кого есть курс Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2. Готов обменяться на прочие курсы данного автора.


На что например?

----------


## irishka80

> На что например?


Есть почти все курсы данного автора. Также есть БСП от специалиста.

----------


## kossmatiy

Нужны эти курсы
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятии 8.3
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 - Этот приоритетней всего!!
Конвертация данных 3.0 (2016)
Подготовка к экзамену 1С Специалист по Платформе
Поделитесь если не сложно. Есть другие на обмен.
barmaglot.zlovred@mail.ru

----------


## krolik123

> Есть почти все курсы данного автора. Также есть БСП от специалиста.


Отправте на почту список того что есть lidiyaylegiby@mail.ru

----------


## mhas

ищу курсы от уц3. также возможен обмен. пишите в личку

----------


## neomarat

Нужен курс специалист-консультант по бюджетированию в ERP

----------


## percofka

Есть такое.
[1c-курсы-рф] КА
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование
[1с-курсы-рф] Бухгалтерия 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к специалисту Гилев
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к эксперту
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка интерфейсов и форм на 8.3 (2016)
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка мобильных проложений
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
[1с-курсы-рф] Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 8.3 (2016)

пишите если кому что надо и есть что предложить взамен torpov1990@gmail.com

----------


## percofka

Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста, мыло выше.

----------


## YaroslavAkimov

Добрый день!

У кого есть новый курс "Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11, 1С:ERP 2 и Комплексная Автоматизация 2"?
Если почти все курсы проекта "Курсы по 1С" и "Профбух". Буду рад обмену.

----------


## YaroslavAkimov

> Добрый день!
> 
> У кого есть новый курс "Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11, 1С:ERP 2 и Комплексная Автоматизация 2"?
> Если почти все курсы проекта "Курсы по 1С" и "Профбух". Буду рад обмену.


Забыл написать - обращаться на почту Yaroslav.Akimov.1990@yandex.ru

----------


## EverEst1

Ищу сборник вопросов на сертификацию 1С Проф УТ *11.2*, базу правильных ответов или курс разбора вопросов.
Актуальную версию, именно 11.2 (11.1 у меня есть)
У кого есть пишите ПМ, куплю или выменяю

----------


## mes

Добрый день!
К сожалению ничего не могу дать взамен, т.к. я начинающий программист
Не могли бы мне скинуть на следующие курсы на medetov.e@mail.ru 
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка интерфейсов и форм на 8.3 (2016)
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
заранее благодарен!

----------


## Kagraman

Нужен курс по Конвертации данных 2.1 и 3.0. Большая просьба поделится kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Ну не жадничайте пацаны)

----------


## jenyach

Приветствую! есть ли на обмен курс по разработке на мобильной платформе версии 2016?

----------


## TopDevice

Поменяю любой из моих курсов на любой курс по 1С, которого нет у меня и нет в открытом доступе. Список курсов: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...Od0I9exp01Dzyo

----------


## maltsev

Подготовка к Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP меняю на 
1) 1С: ERP. Управление производством в версии 2.2
2) 1С: Подготовка к экзаменам 1С:Эксперт и 1С:Профессионал по технологическим вопросам

----------


## maltsev

> Поменяю любой из моих курсов на любой курс по 1С, которого нет у меня и нет в открытом доступе. Список курсов: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...Od0I9exp01Dzyo


а так же конвертация данных 2.1, 3.0

----------


## percofka

С удовольствие поменяюсь на то что есть у вас(torpov1990@gmail.com). У меня есть:
[1c-курсы-рф] КА
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование
[1с-курсы-рф] Бухгалтерия 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Быстрый старт
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к специалисту Гилев
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к эксперту
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка интерфейсов и форм на 8.3 (2016)
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка мобильных проложений
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
[1с-курсы-рф] Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 8.3 (2016)

----------


## Kagraman

> С удовольствие поменяюсь на то что есть у вас(torpov1990@gmail.com). У меня есть:
> [1c-курсы-рф] КА
> [1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ
> [1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование
> [1с-курсы-рф] Бухгалтерия 3.0
> [1с-курсы-рф] Быстрый старт
> [1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.0
> [1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
> [1с-курсы-рф] Оптимизация запросов
> ...


А если из того что у вас есть, у меня тоже есть мне ничего не дадите?)

----------


## avp88

Добрый день!
Ищу курсы по программированию и администрированию 1С.
К сожалению, пока что ничего в замен дать не смогу.

Заранее большое спасибо. 
Почта avp.88@mail.ru

----------


## avp88

И сколько?

----------


## Авандос

Сдавал экзамен в июле 2016 года. Попался билет - успех. Сдал с 3-го раза. Сдавал удаленно в городе Ульяновск. Сертификат забрал франч. Дубликат сертификата получил по почте от самой 1с (150 рублей). В честь этого создал видеокурс "Получи сертификат специалиста по 1с". Если кому интересно есть сайт - http://avandos.netdo.ru/ и есть видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8wppN0rurI

----------


## Kagraman

Поделюсь курсами или обменяю на что ни-будь КД 2.1, К 3.0, СКД 8.3 2016

----------


## Kagraman

kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
дам или поменяюсь на что нибуть kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование систем на 1C
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
поделюсь или поменяюсь на что ни-буть kagraman@gmail.com не покупайте у барыг)

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование систем на 1C
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
поделюсь или поменяюсь на что ни-буть все честно, без обмана pirate1C  не лги, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Как я могу кинуть я же бесплатно предлагаю?! О_о

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование систем на 1C
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
поделюсь или поменяюсь kagraman@gmail.com, с первый курс даю, потом вы

----------


## krolik123

Одно и тоже. Есть хоть что то новое у кого нибудь

----------


## krolik123

Может есть у кого нибудь что то ценное, но не хочет чтобы ушло в сеть, готов к обмену

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курс Управленческий учет в Комплексной Автоматизации 2, Управление Торговлей 11 и ERP 2 — Быстрый старт, готов к обмену

----------


## krolik123

Есть пакет сертифицированных курсов 7 в 1 от калинкина

----------


## Kagraman

> Есть пакет сертифицированных курсов 7 в 1 от калинкина


Пиши kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Evgen53

Народ, поделитесь курсом «1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в Профессию», у кого есть. Есть курсы в обмен, пишите на почту spoiler1c@yandex.ru

----------


## krolik123

> Народ, поделитесь курсом «1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в Профессию», у кого есть. Есть курсы в обмен, пишите на почту spoiler1c@yandex.ru


https://yadi.sk/d/6H6Q_87YzeHNY

----------


## krolik123

А что на обмен есть

----------


## krolik123

> Пиши kagraman@gmail.com


Хорошо, я завтра отпишусь. Посмотрел на домашнем ПК не нашел, значит на ноутбуке на работе

----------


## mhas

ищу более менее свежие методички от 1С по платформе. желательно с выгрузками баз. могу купить/обменять. условия в личку.

----------


## has1

куплю/обменяю методички и курсы от учебного центра 3. писать на почту myhammad05 собака mail точка ru

----------


## shadow123

Здравствуйте можете поделится курсами ?

----------


## shadow123

ЗДравствуйте ! вы не могли бы курсами поделится пожалуйста ? к сожелению у меня только разработка мобильных приложений есть ((( я только начинаю программировать(

----------


## has1

пользуйтесь гуглом, найдете много слитых курсов, книг на торрентах если денег нет у авторов покупать с кучей плюшей при этом...

----------


## coolo

> Ускорение и оптимизация"2016
> КД 2,1
> КД 3.0 2016
> СКД 2016
> Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
> Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
> Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
> Формы и интерфейсы 2016
> УПП от А до Я
> ...


Напиши плз bzzzzzzzzzz@mail.ru, почта недоступна твоя что то

----------


## tyrmenko_sasha

Свежайшие курсы по 100 руб. Сегодня была раздача

Ускорение и оптимизация"2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
Формы и интерфейсы 2016
УПП от А до Я
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Быстрый старт в профессию
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по платформе
Подготовка к Спецу по платформе (Чиcтoв,Гилeв)

Пишем на email lirinanovikovazzzf @ mail.ru

Берите только после получения пробников

----------


## lizunovda

Добрый день!
Очень нужен курсы:
1) Курс 1С Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний.
2) Любой курс  по настройке обменов.

Есть:

1)2-Основы программирования в 1С (продвинутый) Дегтярев.
2) Чистов По платформе
3) Академии IT DarkMaycal Sysadmins - Администрирование 1C 8.3 с нуля
4) Курсы-по-1С.РФ — Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0).  Версия 1.1.3 — (2015)
5) Подготовка Спец-конс по бухе.

lizunov@yahoo.com

----------


## lizunovda

> Добрый день!
> Очень нужен курсы:
> 1) Курс 1С Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний.
> 2) Любой курс  по настройке обменов.
> 
> Есть:
> 
> 1)2-Основы программирования в 1С (продвинутый) Дегтярев.
> 2) Чистов По платформе
> ...



Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат  скачать

----------


## lizunovda

Так же интересует!!!!

----------


## lizunovda

> Поменяю любой из моих курсов на любой курс по 1С, которого нет у меня и нет в открытом доступе. Список курсов: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...Od0I9exp01Dzyo


 Добрый день!
Нужны курсы:
Конвертация данных 3.0
Учебный курс 1С:Розница 8. Автоматизация розничной торговли и B2C

Могу предложить:  Дегтярева Р
1-Мини-курс Программирование в 1С с нуля
2-Основы программирования в 1С (продвинутый)

----------


## timur_m

Всем привет! Нужен курс 1С_Специалист_по_платформе [Курсы_по_1С_рф]
У кого есть в наличии, поделитесь, если не сложно...
Предложил бы что-нибудь взамен, но у меня только то, что и так есть в общем доступе:
- Базовый + Продвинутый
- Бухгалтерия 3.0
- Быстрый старт
Заранее благодарю за помощь.

----------


## percofka

С удовольствие поменяюсь на то что есть у вас(torpov1990@gmail.com). У меня есть:
[1c-курсы-рф] КА
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование
[1с-курсы-рф] Бухгалтерия 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Быстрый старт
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к специалисту Гилев
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к эксперту
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка интерфейсов и форм на 8.3 (2016)
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка мобильных проложений
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
[1с-курсы-рф] Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 8.3 (2016)

----------


## SemaIskra

Нужен срочно курс по КД 2.1, Конвертации данных

----------


## SemaIskra

> Нужен срочно курс по КД 2.1, Конвертации данных


почта: gabaritufa @ ya . ru

----------


## Koorsee

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## a_golentsov

> Нужно: Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф(http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...in-support-1c/) Есть на что сменять. Пример Оптимизация и ускорение 1С:Предприятие 8 и подготовка к 1С:Эксперт по технологическим вопросам оптимизация+2016. /СпецКонсультант3/Курсы-по-1С.РФ %U2014 Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0).  Версия 1.1.3 %U2014 (2015) и т.д


Куда скинуть?

----------


## a_golentsov

Пиши на a_golentsov@mail.ru

----------


## Koorsee

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

+200ГБ материалов  по 1с

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## vstone

Курс Разработка мобильных приложений 2016 есть в открытом доступе?

----------


## Koorsee

> Курс Разработка мобильных приложений 2016 есть в открытом доступе?



есть, пишите на почту

----------


## savchenkodenis

Калинкин.Пакет.Сертифициро  ванных.Курсов.1C.8.в.1
есть ли у кого на обмен?

----------


## has1

Напиши на myhammad05 собака майл РУ

----------


## has1

> Калинкин.Пакет.Сертифициро  ванных.Курсов.1C.8.в.1
> есть ли у кого на обмен?


Напиши на myhammad05 собака mail.ru

----------


## savchenkodenis

отправил, пока нет ответа

----------


## has1

конвертация 2.1 УЦ №3 у кого есть? web-курс, трансляция или методичка? куплю, обменяю. myhammad05 собака mail.ru

----------


## Evgen53

Народ, на работе поставили ультиматум, так что срочно нужны любые материалы по зуп =). На обмен есть от: *************, специалиста и 1С, пишите на почту spoiler1c@yandex.ru

----------


## lizunovda

Привет!
Нужен курс: *1c.ru  Подготовка к экзамену "1С:Специалист-консультант по "1С:Бухгалтерии 8"*

Обменяю:
1) Р. Дегтярев 1-Мини-курс Программирование в 1С с нуля
2) Р. Дегтярев 2-Основы программирования в 1С (продвинутый)
3) 65 Кейсов УТ11.1
4) Академии IT DarkMaycal Sysadmins - Администрирование 1C 8.3 с нуля
5) Розница Edu
6) Курс по Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0
lizunov@yahoo.com

----------


## Koorsee

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## uploading

Тоже разыскиваю курс Калинкин.Пакет.Сертифициро  ванных.Курсов.1C.8.в.1. Готов меняться, вот список имеющегося (курсы по 1с.рф):
1. Диагностика Проблем Производительности 1С 2016
2. Доработка и Адаптация Типовых Конфигураций УТ КА ERP
3. Интенсив По Учету Производства и Затрат в 1С ERP. 2.2
4. Планирование Продаж Закупок Выпуска и Производственного Расписания в ERP
5. Подготовка к 1С Профессионал по 1C ERP
6. Производство в 1С ERP 2.1
7. Профессиональная Разработка Отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
8. Специалист 1С ERP Бюджетный учет
9. Специалист 1С ERP Управленческий учет
10. Управленческий Учет в КА 2.0 УТ 11 и ERP 2.1
11. Ускорение и Оптимизация Систем на 1С Предприятие 8.3

----------


## wBAZIL

есть Ускорение и Оптимизация Систем на 1С Предприятие 8.3
на что можешь поменять?

----------


## Koorsee

> Тоже разыскиваю курс Калинкин.Пакет.Сертифициро  ванных.Курсов.1C.8.в.1. Готов меняться, вот список имеющегося (курсы по 1с.рф):
> 1. Диагностика Проблем Производительности 1С 2016
> 2. Доработка и Адаптация Типовых Конфигураций УТ КА ERP
> 3. Интенсив По Учету Производства и Затрат в 1С ERP. 2.2
> 4. Планирование Продаж Закупок Выпуска и Производственного Расписания в ERP
> 5. Подготовка к 1С Профессионал по 1C ERP
> 6. Производство в 1С ERP 2.1
> 7. Профессиональная Разработка Отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
> 8. Специалист 1С ERP Бюджетный учет
> ...


 Есть почти все курсы, пишите на yourbestchoice.1собакаgмэйлточкаcom

----------


## uploading

Вопрос снимается. Сформулировал криво, видимо

----------


## percofka

У кого есть нормальные выгрузки баз по домашним задания к курсу разработка интерфейсов и форм, пожалуйста отзовитесь, можно поменяться на то что есть у меня (torpov1990@gmail.com)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, интересуют курсы ссайта Курсы по 1с.рф
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8 
Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД) 
Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 
Подготовка к Аттестации по Платформе
Тренинг-интенсив «1С:Конвертация Данных — за 10 дней!» 
Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат   
Диагностика проблем производительности 1С
Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт»    

Есть курс Гряниной по ЗУП 3.0 с сайта ПРОФБУХ

Почта anndrey90@mail.ru

----------


## pzt2000

Добрый день интересуют курсы с 1с.рф.
В наличии только:
1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в Профессию.  1с.рф.
Подготовка программистов 1С:8.2. Павел Чистов.
Заранее благодарен. Почта pzt2000@mail.ru

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование систем на 1C
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
[1с-курсы-рф] Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
[1с-курсы-рф] Управленческий учет в Комплексной Автоматизации 2, Управление Торговлей 11 и ERP 2 — Быстрый старт
[1с-курсы-рф] УПП от А до Я
[1с-курсы-рф] Полный курс по 1С Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0)
[1с-курсы-рф] Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм
[1с-курсы-рф] 1С Программист. Быстрый старт в профессию
Готов поменяться, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## lizunovda

Привет!
Нужен курс: 1c.ru Подготовка к экзамену "1С:Специалист-консультант по "1С:Бухгалтерии 8"

Обменяю:
1) Р. Дегтярев 1-Мини-курс Программирование в 1С с нуля
2) Р. Дегтярев 2-Основы программирования в 1С (продвинутый)
3) 65 Кейсов УТ11.1
4) Академии IT DarkMaycal Sysadmins - Администрирование 1C 8.3 с нуля
5) Розница Edu
6) Курс по Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0
lizunov@yahoo.com

----------


## Toress

Привет!
Нужен курс  Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2.
Поделитесь люди добрые, пожалуйста=)))
Muxajibi409@gmail.com

----------


## santa1

Нужен курс по 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ 8 РЕД. 3.0 от ПрофБух8

anndrey90@mail.ru

----------


## Igor_Demin

Конвертация данных 2.1
Конвертация данных 3.0 
Интерфейсы и формы
Оптимизация 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (2016)
Полный курс по 1С Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0)
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, ERP 2 и КА 2
УПП от А до Я
Полный курс УПП
1С ERP Управление предприятием 2
22 видеоурока по 1С ERP 2.1
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
Подготовка к экзамену 1С Специалист-консультант по ЗУП 3.0
Подготовка к экзамену 1С Специалист по Бухгалтерии
Подготовка к экзамену 1С Специалист по Платформе

Продам, обменяю. id78@ya.ru

----------


## Koorsee

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## Krakatur

Добрый день! Очень нужен курс Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД) Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф

Также необходимы курсы 
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3 Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятии 8.3 (2016) 

Помогите пожалуйста! Взамен толком ничего предложить не могу, разве что курс по программированию в 1С от Гилева и Насипова (полный, 21Гб, в свободном доступе нет)

----------


## Pavloo

Все здравствуйте!
Может кто поможет очень надо курс по подготовке к спец-конс по ерп производство и организация ремонтов. 
Пока новичек на форуме, не знаю что предложить:confused:
pavloo@мэйл.ру
:)

----------


## Koorsee

Пришите на на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## retzet

Нужен курс КД 3.0 2016г. почта retzet(гав)ya.ru

----------


## Koorsee

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
Бюджетирование в УПП

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## EgN_Gepard

Нужен онлайн курс от УЦ-1 "Подготовка к 1С:Эксперт и 1С:Профессионал по технологическим вопросам".
Куплю или обменяю.

----------


## Evgen53

Ищу курсы:
Подготовка на 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.1  
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1 
Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2 
в обмен могу предложить другие курсы от того же автора spoiler1c@yandex.ru

----------


## Latim

Ищу курсы всем известного портала:
1. Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм 
2. Администрирование систем на 1С:Предприятии 8 
3. Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11, 1С:ERP 2 и Комплексная Автоматизация 2
4. Разработка и монетизация коммерческих мобильных приложений на 1С 

Готов поделиться курсами этого же портала:
1. Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
2. Конвертация данных 3.0
3. Конвертация данных 2.0

xor8@yandex.ru

----------


## Latim

Ищу обучающие видеоматериалы по конфигурациям:
1. 1С: Консолидация 8 Проф
2. 1с: ИТРП Процессное производство
3. 1с: Документооборот 

ps по предыдущему посту. hdd с оцифрованным видеоархивом поехал, сейчас работаю над его восстановлением((
Как закончу обязательно дам обратную связь в почту. 
Буду раз советам по ускорению оцифровки курсов с защищенного плеера.

----------


## Koorsee

Все есть,  кроме профа.Пишите на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## Koorsee

К Вашим услугам. Пишите на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## BloodStyle

Добрый день, к сожалению нечем поделиться... Меня интересуют учебные материалы, курсы по 
1.Конвертация данных 3.0
2.Конвертация данных 2.0
3.Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 

Если у кого есть, и кому не жалко поделитесь:) хочу учиться.

----------


## Koorsee

> Ищу курсы:
> Подготовка на 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.1  
> Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1 
> Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2 
> в обмен могу предложить другие курсы от того же автора spoiler1c@yandex.ru


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

Пишите

----------


## Koorsee

Пишите на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com
. Все есть

----------


## Sol777

Ребята, всем привет!
Очень хочу изучить материал данного курса:
Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)

Не могли бы Вы поделиться?
В замен могу отвесить низкий поклон и огромнейшее спасибо! К сожалению, у меня нет в наличии ни одного курса (есть по БП 3.0 скачанный с торента)

----------


## a_golentsov

Куда ответить?

----------


## Мария_89

Всем добрый день! очень хочется изучить курс Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД) от Курсы-по-1С, если у кого-то есть очень прошу поделиться mashunya.89@bk.ru

----------


## Koorsee

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

Пишите

----------


## pophj

Ищу курс Сергей Калинкина .  Пакет сертифицированных курсов 1C (5 в 1).пишите если есть на почту anaanufriev@yandex.ru

----------


## alexshape

Нужен курс по СКД от сайта КУРСЫ 1с РФ,  у кого есть, пишите на почту, взамен могу отправить то что Вам нужно, есть много каких курсов может есть подходящий

----------


## alexshape

> Нужен курс по СКД от сайта КУРСЫ 1с РФ,  у кого есть, пишите на почту, взамен могу отправить то что Вам нужно, есть много каких курсов может есть подходящий


 почту забыл gabaritufa@ya.ru

----------


## VolfyX

Добрый день. 

Ищу тех кто хочет купить вкладчину или кто продаёт новые видео-материалы курса: Управленческий учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по упр. учету в ERP 2.2 
Источник:  https://www.********/vamshop/product...roducts_id=252
Источние2: http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...comment-502979

----------


## VolfyX

Так же интересует интенсив: Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2

----------


## Koorsee

Пишите на почту yourbestchoice.1 собака джимэйл  точка com и складчина не понадобится

----------


## VolfyX

> Так же интересует интенсив: Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2


Забыл указать почту mr.k.morozov@mail.ru

----------


## pophj

> Пишите на почту yourbestchoice.1 собака джимэйл  точка com и складчина не понадобится


Ищу курс Сергей Калинкина . Пакет сертифицированных курсов 1C (5 в 1 /У вас есть?

----------


## VolfyX

Забрал Интенсив, спасибо =)

----------


## pophj

> Нужен курс по СКД от сайта КУРСЫ 1с РФ,  у кого есть, пишите на почту, взамен могу отправить то что Вам нужно, есть много каких курсов может есть подходящий


Ищу курс Сергей Калинкина . Пакет сертифицированных курсов 1C (5 в 1 /У вас есть?

----------


## Igor2016

Есть курс интенсив по КД 2.1. Нужен курс "Управленческий учет в Комплексной Автоматизации 2, Управление Торговлей 11 и ERP 2 — Быстрый старт за 20 часов"
octavia-tour собака яндекс точка ру

----------


## VolfyX

> Есть курс интенсив по КД 2.1. Нужен курс "Управленческий учет в Комплексной Автоматизации 2, Управление Торговлей 11 и ERP 2 — Быстрый старт за 20 часов"
> octavia-tour собака яндекс точка ру


Сюда ценник пожалуйста

----------


## iuo86

> Пишите на почту yourbestchoice.1 собака джимэйл  точка com и складчина не понадобится


Добрый день!Не могу отправить Вам письмо.Интересует курс СКД...

----------


## VolfyX

> Добрый день!Не могу отправить Вам письмо.Интересует курс СКД...


Он не правильно почту написал, вот: yourbestchoice.1c@gmail.com 
Я у него покупал, надёжно и дешево.

----------


## Koorsee

> Сюда ценник пожалуйста


Готов обменять интесив на УУ

----------


## Koorsee

> Есть курс интенсив по КД 2.1. Нужен курс "Управленческий учет в Комплексной Автоматизации 2, Управление Торговлей 11 и ERP 2 — Быстрый старт за 20 часов"
> octavia-tour собака яндекс точка ру


Готов обменять интесив на УУ, пишите на yourbestchoice.1c псина джимэйл точка ком

----------


## kg2

У кого есть Курс: Запросы в системе "1С:Предприятие 8"?
Источник : http://edu.1c.ru/dist/edu/about_course_izapros.asp

----------


## Koorsee

рф:

КД 2.1
КД 3.0 2016

Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016

Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
СКД 2016
Быстрый старт в профессию
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)

ERP:
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
БП:
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
ЗУП:
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты

Розница
УПП:
УПП от А до Я
УПП:Бюджетирование
УПП:Планирования производства
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2  2017
УТ:
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013) 
Профессионал по УТ 11


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1с:Эксперт
1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014)(Самородов,Башкарев)
Тех.вопросы_kb.1c

[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

YЦ-1:

Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Проф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию
БухУчёт:Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить
УНФ
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8



ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0
ЗУП + VIP

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
РешениеЗадачиСпеца


Методички УЦ3:

ОУ2014
БУ2014
ПР2014


Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Видеокурс по БСП

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com

----------


## Viger

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого курс по Рарус Альфа-Авто 5?

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ		

Курсы по программированию в 1С		

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с		
          Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с		
          Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
          Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)		
          Курс по СКД (2016)	1 000 руб.	
          Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
          Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
          Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
          Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
          Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных		
          Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
          Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с		
          Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
          Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С		

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1		
          Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
          Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
          Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
          Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству		
          «УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
          Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
          Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий		
          Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
          Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
          Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
          Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
          Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета		
          Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8		
          Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
          Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ		

Курсы по программированию в 1С		

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с		
          Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с		
          Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
          Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)		
          Курс по СКД (2016)	1 000 руб.	
          Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
          Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
          Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
          Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
          Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных		
          Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
          Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с		
          Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
          Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С		

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1		
          Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
          Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
          Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
          Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству		
          «УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
          Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
          Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий		
          Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
          Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
          Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
          Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
          Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета		
          Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8		
          Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
          Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Koorsee

Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ		

Курсы по программированию в 1С		

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с		
          Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с		
          Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
          Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)		
          Курс по СКД (2016)	1 000 руб.	
          Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
          Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
          Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
          Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
          Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных		
          Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
          Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с		
          Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
          Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С		

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1		
          Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
          Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
          Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
          Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству		
          «УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
          Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
          Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий		
          Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
          Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
          Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
          Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
          Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета		
          Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8		
          Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
          Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	1 000 руб.	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## ahmeda

Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 

У кого есть? 

niyazov@protonmail.com

----------


## Koorsee

рф:

КД 2.1
КД 3.0 2016

Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016

Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
СКД 2016
Быстрый старт в профессию
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)

ERP:
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
БП:
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
ЗУП:
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты

Розница
УПП:
УПП от А до Я
УПП:Бюджетирование
УПП:Планирования производства
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 2017
УТ:
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013) 
Профессионал по УТ 11


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1с:Эксперт
1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014)(Самородов,Башкарев)
Тех.вопросы_kb.1c

[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

YЦ-1:

Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Проф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию
БухУчёт:Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить
УНФ
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8



ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0
ЗУП + VIP

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
РешениеЗадачиСпеца


Методички УЦ3:

ОУ2014
БУ2014
ПР2014


Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Видеокурс по БСП

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com

----------


## alexshape

Привет, всем Интересует полный курс по Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) От КУРСЫ 1сРФ,то что есть у меня не полный. На обмен предлагаю все курсы от этого же сайта.

----------


## alexshape

> Привет, всем Интересует полный курс по Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) От КУРСЫ 1сРФ,то что есть у меня не полный. На обмен предлагаю все курсы от этого же сайта.


Почту забыл gabaritufa@ya.ru

----------


## Koorsee

> Почту забыл gabaritufa@ya.ru


Давайте меняться на курсы 2017г

----------


## taiwanchik

есть у кого?

http://www.1c-uc3.ru/web-buhspec.html

----------


## taiwanchik

есть у кого?

http://www.1c-uc3.ru/web-buhspec.html

----------


## santa1

Интересует курс от УЦ 1 
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8
Предложения на почту anndrey90@mail.ru

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## 1sNull

Очень много курсов по 1с к обмену. Пишите в лс.
Ищу курсы по Консолидации, обменам с Битрикс и Эксперт от УЦ1

----------


## Igor_Demin

Конвертация данных 2.1
Конвертация данных 3.0
Интерфейсы и формы
Оптимизация 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (2016)
Полный курс по 1С Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0)
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, ERP 2 и КА 2
УПП от А до Я
Полный курс УПП
1С ERP Управление предприятием 2
22 видеоурока по 1С ERP 2.1
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
Подготовка к экзамену 1С Специалист-консультант по ЗУП 3.0
Подготовка к экзамену 1С Специалист по Бухгалтерии
Подготовка к экзамену 1С Специалист по Платформе

Продам, обменяю. id78@ya.ru

----------


## ahmeda

Доброго дня!

Есть у кого курс для подготовки к профессионалу УТ 11.3 или ERP 2.1 или свежее 

niyazov@protonmail.com

----------


## mixperez

> Доброго дня!
> 
> Есть у кого курс для подготовки к профессионалу УТ 11.3 или ERP 2.1 или свежее 
> 
> niyazov@protonmail.com


Есть только конфигурация - Тестирование для подготовки к Проффессионал. Курсы подобные были от Курсы по 1С, но они уже не актуальны, потому как сейчас сдается на УТ 11.3 и ERP 2.2 - вопросы немного поменялись.

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JymL/o6cM1a8Hj

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование систем на 1C
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
[1с-курсы-рф] Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
[1с-курсы-рф] Управленческий учет в Комплексной Автоматизации 2, Управление Торговлей 11 и ERP 2 — Быстрый старт
[1с-курсы-рф] УПП от А до Я
[1с-курсы-рф] Полный курс по 1С Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0)
[1с-курсы-рф] Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм
[1с-курсы-рф] 1С Программист. Быстрый старт в профессию
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С ERP

Подготовка к экзамену Специалист УЦ №1
Курс по ЗУП 3.0

Готов поменяться, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## rew231

Нужны эти курсы
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятии 8.3
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
Конвертация данных 3.0 (2016)  - Этот приоритетней всего!!
Подготовка к экзамену 1С Специалист по Платформе
Поделитесь если не сложно. 662932@mail.ru

----------


## wano37

Буду благодарен за курсы по ERP и курсы по подготовке к спец-консу по ERP (всем 3м).
wano37@yandex.ru

----------


## pavel.1c

Добрый день. Нужен курс
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8
pavel.1c@mail.ru

----------


## santa1

Тоже ищу данный курс
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8 (2017 года)
с предложениями на почту anndrey90@mail.ru

----------


## transponder

Нужны курсы '1С Бухгалтерия 8' Ольги Шерст от ПрофБух8 (не тест-драйв)

У меня есть:
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Администрирование систем на 1C  
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Интенсив по Конвертации Данных 2.1 (2.0)
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Конвертация данных 2.0_2.1 
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Конвертация данных 3.0 
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Подготовка к Аттестации  1С Специалист по платформе 8.2 Чистов П 
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С 8.3 
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД 
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С 8.2 и 8.3 
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Программирование в 1С 8.2 (Базовый, Продвинутый, Бонусы)  ~2010г
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] 1С УТ11.1 - Быстрый старт. Для пользователей ~2013г 
[ПрофБух8]          ЗУП 3.0 Гряниной. Для пользователей  
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Доработка и Адаптация типовых УТ11, 1С ERP2 и КА 2
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Управленческий учет в КА 2, УТ 11 и ERP 2 БС
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] УПП от А до Я
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) Версия PROF
УЦ №3. Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях системы «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Основные приемы, использование БСП
УЦ №1. Подготовка к Аттестации  1С Специалист по платформе 1С 8.3 Белоусов П. С

transponder_1c@mail.ru

----------


## Darych

Очень нужны для личного пользования Гилевские:
Конвертация данных 2.1
Конвертация данных 3.0
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С 8.3 

У самого мало что интересного. В основном, что в открытом доступно
fyrsich@yandex.ru

----------


## Gedeon1

Интересует курс Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8 Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рфhttp://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...in-support-1c/

На обмен могу предложить - Онлайн-курc по пoдгoтовкe к "1C:Cпециалиcту по платформе" 2017 (http://edu.1c.ru/spec/)

----------


## Gedeon1

Интересует курс Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8 Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...in-support-1c/
На обмен могу предложить - Онлайн-курc по пoдгoтовкe к "1C:Cпециалиcту по платформе" 2017 (http://edu.1c.ru/spec/)

----------


## pavel.1c

> Интересует курс Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8 Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
> http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...in-support-1c/
> На обмен могу предложить - Онлайн-курc по пoдгoтовкe к "1C:Cпециалиcту по платформе" 2017 (http://edu.1c.ru/spec/)


Отправил личное сообщение

----------


## wBAZIL

Интересуют обновленные курсы «Ускорение и оптимизация 1С»
_
Не так давно фирма 1С расширила требования к 1С:Экспертам - теперь на экзамене задают вопросы по Linux и PostgreSQL. 
Поэтому мы обновили курс «Ускорение и оптимизация 1С», чтобы Вы смогли без проблем получить почетный статус 1С:Эксперта : ) 
_
Есть на обмен
Запросы 
СКД 
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11, 1С:ERP 2 и Комплексная Автоматизация 2   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Администрирование систем на 1C   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Конвертации Данных 2.0 / 2.1
Конвертации Данных 3.0
Разработке мобильных приложений 2016  Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
ЗУП 3.0
подготовка к специалисту от Чистова
65 кейсов по УТ11

----------


## xBaguMx

Добрый день. Очень нужен "Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3". Купили сервер. Перенесли базу. Работает в 11 раз медленнее, чем на i5. Директор мне голову оторвет. Поделитесь пожалуйста: vadim@grt.kz. Выслушаю все предложения. Есть огромная база клипарта на любую тему (85% люди).

----------


## xBaguMx

Е.Б. просто так скинул курс. Вот спасибо большое!!!!!

----------


## ERP1C

Поменяю курсы Дмитрия Гончарова по подготовке к экзаменам по Производству и ремонтам и Управленческому учету в ERP на курс Регламентированного учета в ERP

----------


## Коганаков

Есть почти все актуальные курсы. Готов меняться. Пишите мне . Список по ссылке https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...EsxNFJCa1lxZ1k

----------


## lizunovda

Нужен курс по 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ 8 РЕД. 3.0 от ПрофБух8
(покупка, обмен)
lizunov@yahoo.com

----------


## lizunovda

Нужен курс (ПРОФБУХ)
Бухгалтерский и налоговый учёт в 1СБухгалтерия 8
Куплю, обменяю.
lizunov@yahoo.com

----------


## Карнавал

Здравствуйте! Очень нуждаюсь в курсе Чистова Дмитрия Владимировича по 1с:бухгалтерии для подготовки к специалисту-КОНСУЛЬТАНТУ. Буду рад любым предложениям ))
maptobckuu.kot9pa@yandex.ru

----------


## EgN_Gepard

Добрый день!
Ищу курс " Онлайн-курc по пoдгoтовкe к "1C:Cпециалиcту по платформе" 2017" Белоусова от УЦ-1. 
На обмен могу предложить что-нибудь из списка (см ниже) или куплю. Пишите на myhelp1c@yandex.ru

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с
**********Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF + обновление от 2017 (PostgreSQL + Linux + регулярки)
Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с
**********Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
**********Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
**********Курс по СКД (2016)
**********Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.
**********Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"
**********Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"
**********Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"
**********Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2
Курсы по переносу данных
**********Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)
**********Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С
Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1
**********Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
**********Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0
Курсы по планированию и производству
**********«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий
**********Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"
**********Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"
Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета
**********Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)

----------


## bannov

Добрый день.
Нужны курсы:
1) Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
2) Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
Киньте ссылку, если не жалко: bannovs@mail.ru

----------


## Krakatur

Очень прошу, у кого есть - поделитесь пожалуйста курсом "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С" Гилева. В обмен толком ничего предложить не могу, есть только "Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм" и курс по СКД Гилева.

----------


## trimedin

Добрый день, очень нужен курс подготовки к Специалисту по Бухгалтерии 
Для обмена есть: 
Видеокурс Чистова по подготовке к Специалист-консультант по Бухгалтерии
Видеокурс другого преподавателя решение билетов Специалист-консультант по Бухгалтерии
Видеокурс по подготовке Специалист-консультант ЗУП 3
Видеокурс по подготовке к Специалист-консультант ERP Производство и ремонт 2.1
Почта: skyfrycry@gmail.com

----------


## tystik

Добрый день. Очень нужен курс по конвертации данных 2.0 , 3.0 от Гилева ( Курсы-1с-рф). Для обмена есть  Курс программирование за 21 день, Курс 1С - быстрый старт в профессию , Курсы по бухгалтерии 3.0, Базовый и продвинутые курсы по программированию на 1С от Гилева.

----------


## tystik

> Добрый день. Очень нужен курс по конвертации данных 2.0 , 3.0 от Гилева ( Курсы-1с-рф). Для обмена есть  Курс программирование за 21 день, Курс 1С - быстрый старт в профессию , Курсы по бухгалтерии 3.0, Базовый и продвинутые курсы по программированию на 1С от Гилева.


Почта: alexeytystik@gmail.com

----------


## Dima8954

Приветствую.
Ищу курсы:
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1
Розница
ERP 2.2 интенсив
и прочее по ERP

На обмен могу предложить:
Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)

golhsl@mail.ru

----------


## Нургалиева

А можете этот курс отправить мне? nazik952@mail.ru

----------


## Нургалиева

Могу в обмен предложить все правильно прорешенные задачки для 1С платформы специалист) А так же все ответы на вопросы для профа специалист, бухгалтерия и ЗУП

----------


## EgN_Gepard

Ищу курс Лушникова по Документообороту (1С:Документооборот 2.0 и 2.1).
А так же другие курсы, которых у меня нет.
Пишите на почту: myhelp1c@yandex.ru

На обмен могу предложить что-нибудь из списка:

[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Обновление курса "Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1с:Предприятие 8.3"  (Linux, Postgrees, RegExp) 
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс по СКД (2016)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2" (Чистов)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!" 
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Разработка и монетизация коммерческих мобильных приложений на 1С
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)

[Infostart] PostgreSQL на стероидах в связке с 1С
[Infostart] Хватит нагибать СУБД - рефакторьте метаданные

[1c.ru] Онлaйн-курc "Подготовка к экзаменам 1С:Эксперт и 1С:Профессионал по технологическим вопросам (2017, апрель)"
[1c.ru] Онлaйн-курc "Подготовка к 1С:Специалист (Белоусов, 2017)"
[1c.ru] Онлaйн-курc "Подготовкa к экзaмену 1c:cпециaлиcт-конcультaнт 1C:ERP. Производcтво 2017
[1c.ru] «Спeциaлист-кoнcультaнт 1CERР. Управленческий учет
[1c.ru] Бюджeтирoвaниe в прикладнoм рeшении 1С ERP
[1c.ru] УЦ-3. Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях системы «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Основные приемы, использование БСП

[Специалист] Подготовка к экзамену 1С:Специалист (40 уроков)

----------


## kassbar

Нужен Гилев "Конвертация Данных 2.0"

----------


## kassbar

фак, картинки тут не вставляются чтоли ?
придетися писать что есть:
Администрирование Серверов 1С (оптимизация), БСП, Запросы, СКД, КД 3, Спец по платформе, управляемые формы, конфигурирование.

----------


## EgN_Gepard

Ищу курс Лушникова по Документообороту (1С:Документооборот 2.0 и 2.1).
А так же другие курсы, которых у меня нет.
Пишите на почту: myhelp1c@yandex.ru

На обмен могу предложить что-нибудь из списка:

[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Обновление курса "Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1с:Предприятие 8.3" (Linux, Postgrees, RegExp)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс по СКД (2016)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2" (Чистов)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Разработка и монетизация коммерческих мобильных приложений на 1С
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)

[Infostart] PostgreSQL на стероидах в связке с 1С
[Infostart] Хватит нагибать СУБД - рефакторьте метаданные

[1c.ru] Онлaйн-курc "Подготовка к экзаменам 1С:Эксперт и 1С:Профессионал по технологическим вопросам (2017, апрель)"
[1c.ru] Онлaйн-курc "Подготовка к 1С:Специалист (Белоусов, 2017)"
[1c.ru] Онлaйн-курc "Подготовкa к экзaмену 1c:cпециaлиcт-конcультaнт 1C:ERP. Производcтво 2017
[1c.ru] «Спeциaлист-кoнcультaнт 1CERР. Управленческий учет
[1c.ru] Бюджeтирoвaниe в прикладнoм рeшении 1С ERP
[1c.ru] УЦ-3. Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях системы «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Основные приемы, использование БСП

[Специалист] Подготовка к экзамену 1С:Специалист (40 уроков)

----------


## Курсы-по-1С.рф

Уведомляем Вас, что за незаконное распространение курсов Проекта "Курсы-по-1С.рф" (как распостранение, так и использование), согласно Закона РФ «Об авторском праве и смежных правах» предусмотрена Административная, Гражданско-правовая и Уголовная ответственность. 
Настоятельно рекомендуем Вам добровольно прекратить попытки незаконного использования авторских курсов Проекта "Курсы-по-1С.рф".

----------


## Kagraman

В дома врываться будить?))) С ОМОНом?

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование систем на 1C
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
[1с-курсы-рф] Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
[1с-курсы-рф] Управленческий учет в Комплексной Автоматизации 2, Управление Торговлей 11 и ERP 2 — Быстрый старт
[1с-курсы-рф] УПП от А до Я
[1с-курсы-рф] Полный курс по 1С Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0)
[1с-курсы-рф] Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм
[1с-курсы-рф] 1С Программист. Быстрый старт в профессию
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С ERP

Подготовка к экзамену Специалист УЦ №1
Курс по ЗУП 3.0

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:
Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

Готов поменяться, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## pavel.1c

Добрый день. Есть у кого семинары с конференции Инфостарт 2017?

----------


## DolpXin

Добрый день.
Нужен курс "Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0"

holydolp@gmail.com

----------


## Igor_Demin

Добрый день!
Может быть у кого-то есть Курс "Профессиональный учет в 1С 8.3 ЗУП 3.0" от ПрофБуха?

----------


## ahmeda

Добрый день!

Есть у кого: 
 «Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2 — Торговые и складские операции, маркетинг, доставка, планирование и обеспечение»  

и Сборник задач для подготовки к Специалисту УТ 11

----------


## kassbar

какие именно нужны ? их много:
1. Инструментарий Linux администратора 1С Бессонов Евгений 
2. Кластер серверов 1С Дорошкевич Антон,
3. Криптография и электронная подпись в 1С Глебов Андрей
4. Опыт интеграции с мессенджером Telegram c 1C Пустовой Вячеслав
и т.д.

----------


## CrazyArheolog

Добрый день! 
Ребят нужен курс  [1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1

Есть на обмен 
[1с-курсы-рф] 1С Программист. Быстрый старт в профессию
[1с-курсы-рф] 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия редакция 2.0 и 3.0 Комплект трех курсов.

Мой емаил: Tom1c.rabota@yandex.ru

----------


## NGExx

Нашёл в сети записи конференции INFOSTART 2017 (3 дня 24 ГБ видео).
Обменяю информацию о том, где я это добро нашёл на курсы по ERP.

----------


## py3uk

> Нашёл в сети записи конференции INFOSTART 2017 (3 дня 24 ГБ видео).
> Обменяю информацию о том, где я это добро нашёл на курсы по ERP.


Говорит нашёл, а доказательство в личной переписке не предоставил....

----------


## NGExx

> Говорит нашёл, а доказательство в личной переписке не предоставил....


Я никому ничего не навязываю и денег за информацию не требую.
Альтруизмом тоже не страдаю и доказывать никому ничего не собираюсь.

Если бы я продавал тут что-то - тогда да, репутация и прочее важно для продавца.
А так - мне как-то пофиг. :)

Всем бобра! :)

----------


## ii0456018

У меня есть эти доклады. Требуются также курсы по ERP - в основном новые. 
писать ii0456018@gmail.com

----------


## ii0456018

Нужны курсы:
Объемно-календарное планирование в 1С:ERP 2, КА 2 и УТ 11: продажи, производство, закупки и обеспечение потребностей  
Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2 — Торговые и складские операции, маркетинг, доставка, планирование и обеспечение   
Управленческий учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по управленческому учету в ERP 2.2

Обменяю на любой другой курс.
писать ii0456018@gmail.com

----------


## dammit666

Товарищи, нужен курс:
РАЗРАБОТКА МОБИЛЬНЫХ ПРИЛОЖЕНИЙ НА 1С 8.3
kursypo1c.ru/1c-v8/1c-mobile-2016/
@: himynameissergey@gmail.com
На обмен, к сожалению, ничего нет.

----------


## shoy28

Буду благодарен за курсы по ERP и курсы по подготовке к Cпециалиcту по ERP.
na1c@ya.ru

----------


## Зауркан

Здравствуте, не могли бы Вы скинуть мне курсы:
5.Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
6.Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0

А я скину Вам Конвертация Данных 3.0, если еще нужно.

----------


## chist

Здравствуйте, нужен курсы:
Конвертация Данных 3.0
пишите krutoi.leva@mail.ru

----------


## Giotto

Курс "Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP (редакция 2.2)":

http://LuxFile.ru/?s=259d57737

----------


## ar4i4

Здравствуйте
Нужны курсы:
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С 8.3
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
УЦ №3. Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях системы «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Основные приемы, использование БСП
[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С 8.2 и 8.3
На обмен ничего нет, поэтому рассмотрю альтернативные предложения: vera.sgv@gmail.com

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

 - Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт»
 - Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.2
 - Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
 - Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
 - Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
 - Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
 - Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
 - Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
 - Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
 - 1С:Розница 2 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний
 - Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
 - Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
 - Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
 - Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
 - Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Видеокурсы Павла Чистова  (все считаются как один курс):
 - Введение в конфигурирование
 - Решение оперативных задач
 - Решение бухгалтерских задач
 - Расчетные механизмы
 - Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 8.2
 - СКД
 - Запросы
 - Управляемые блокировки в системе 1С Предприятие 8.3
 - Бизнес-процессы и задачи в системе 1С Предприятие 8
 - Основы бухгалтерского учета
 - Немного о ЗУП 3.0

Все курсы на "Облако Майл.ру".

Могу выслать любой урок на пробу.

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## freddy_kind

Нужны курсы по ЗУП, есть такие?

----------


## lllmartylll

Поделитесь пжл курсом "Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений на 1С:Предприятие 8.3"
 arf1990(собака)mail.ru

----------


## Evgen53

Ищу курс: «Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2 — Торговые и складские операции, маркетинг, доставка, планирование и обеспечение»
Обменяю на любой другой того же автора

----------


## Antonius888

Всем привет. Нужен курс по конвертации данных. Могу предложить > 80GB материалов для подготовки к спецу по платформе, >9GB обработок и пр. с Инфостарта по 2015 г.

----------


## Antonius888

Конвертацию данных нашел. Теперь нужен еще курс по СКД

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

 - Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт»
 - Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.2
 - Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
 - Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
 - Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
 - Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
 - Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
 - Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
 - Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
 - Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
 - 1С:Розница 2 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний
 - Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
 - Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
 - Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
 - Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
 - Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Видеокурсы Павла Чистова, 14 Гб (все считаются как один курс):
 - Введение в конфигурирование
 - Решение оперативных задач
 - Решение бухгалтерских задач
 - Расчетные механизмы
 - Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 8.2
 - СКД
 - Запросы
 - Управляемые блокировки в системе 1С Предприятие 8.3
 - Бизнес-процессы и задачи в системе 1С Предприятие 8
 - Основы бухгалтерского учета
 - Немного о ЗУП 3.0

Все курсы на "Облако Майл.ру".

Могу выслать любой урок на пробу.

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## loec

Возможно, у кого есть запись курса ДВЧистова по подготовке к аттестации спец-конс по бухгалтерии?

----------


## bkmz_1_

Нужны курсы спец по платформе 1С.  Пишите на gjxnf84@mail.ru

----------


## Анатолий777

Нужны:
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3

Писать на to1c сабака mail.ru

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование систем на 1C
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
[1с-курсы-рф] Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
[1с-курсы-рф] Управленческий учет в Комплексной Автоматизации 2, Управление Торговлей 11 и ERP 2 — Быстрый старт
[1с-курсы-рф] УПП от А до Я
[1с-курсы-рф] Полный курс по 1С Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0)
[1с-курсы-рф] Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм
[1с-курсы-рф] 1С Программист. Быстрый старт в профессию
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С ERP
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка мобильных приложений (Обновленный)

Подготовка к экзамену Специалист УЦ №1(Белоусова, 2017г)
Курс по ЗУП 3.0

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:
Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

и другое
Готов поменяться, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## vasiliosa

Нужен курс Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1с и также что нибудь про документооборот. scream_2006lp@mail.ru

----------


## kg2

Нашли?

----------


## sergey_kovalev

Нужен курс Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 (2017). Куплю а лучше обменяю.
sergeykovalev2115 собака mail точка ru.

----------


## ii0456018

Нужны курсы:
Объемно-календарное планирование в 1С:ERP 2, КА 2 и УТ 11: продажи, производство, закупки и обеспечение потребностей 

Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2 — Торговые и складские операции, маркетинг, доставка, планирование и обеспечение 

Управленческий учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по управленческому учету в ERP 2.2

Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1с

Обменяю на любой другой курс - все остальное в наличии.
писать ii0456018@gmail.com

----------


## sergey_kovalev

Нужен курс: Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2 — Торговые и складские операции, маркетинг, доставка, планирование и обеспечение
sergeykovalev2115 собака mail точка ru.

----------


## leo072

Видеокурс: Работа в программе "1С:Управление МФО и КПК от Аудит-эскорт ( http://www.audit-escort.ru/seminary-i-vebinary/videokurs-rabota-v-programme-1s-upravlenie-mfo-i-kpk/  )надо очень. куплю или обмен!

----------


## JuraP

Ищу курс: Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки. Жду предложения в личку.

----------


## NataBeli

Здравствуйте! Поменяться нечем, но если кому не жалко, то очень хотелось бы курс Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД).

----------


## Element2

Нужны курсы "Специалист по платформе 8.3". Меняться нечем, возможно договоримся.
ww8team@gmail.com

----------


## trimedin

Нужен курс от ПрофБух «Профессиональный бухгалтерский и налоговый учёт в 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 редакция 3.0»
Обмен\Покупка
Почта: skyfrycry@gmail.com

----------


## ERP1C

> Возможно, у кого есть запись курса ДВЧистова по подготовке к аттестации спец-конс по бухгалтерии?


Присоединюсь. Нужен такой курс. Декабрьский 2017

----------


## Nastyulka

Ребята, мне тоже поменяться нечем, начинающий программист, скиньте пожалуйста если есть у кого-нибудь какой-то из этих курсов:   Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016), Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016), Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 , Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД), Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8 , Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.   Пожалуйста, пожалуйста, пожалуйста))) Очень хочу научиться! +100500 к карме))))

----------


## Nastyulka

> Ребята, мне тоже поменяться нечем, начинающий программист, скиньте пожалуйста если есть у кого-нибудь какой-то из этих курсов:   Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016), Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016), Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 , Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД), Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8 , Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.   Пожалуйста, пожалуйста, пожалуйста))) Очень хочу научиться! +100500 к карме))))


E-mail: nastyul@yandex.ru

----------


## lizunovda

Готов купить  или обменять курс от ПРОФБУХ "Бухгалтерский и налоговый учёт в 1С Бухгалтерия 8 - Часть 2" (НАЛОГИ И ОТЧЕТНОСТЬ).

lizunov@yahoo.com

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

 - Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт»
 - Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.2
 - Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
 - Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
 - Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
 - Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
 - Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
 - Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
 - Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
 - Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
 - 1С:Розница 2 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний
 - Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
 - Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
 - Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
 - Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
 - Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
 - УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
 - Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Видеокурсы Павла Чистова, 14 Гб (все считаются как один курс):
 - Введение в конфигурирование
 - Решение оперативных задач
 - Решение бухгалтерских задач
 - Расчетные механизмы
 - Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 8.2
 - СКД
 - Запросы
 - Управляемые блокировки в системе 1С Предприятие 8.3
 - Бизнес-процессы и задачи в системе 1С Предприятие 8
 - Основы бухгалтерского учета
 - Немного о ЗУП 3.0

Все курсы на "Облако Майл.ру".

Могу выслать любой урок на пробу.

Кроме этого, есть база 1С по подготовке к 1С:Профессионал по следующим направлениям:

1С ERP Управление предприятием 2.2
1С Бухгалтерия 8
1С Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
1С Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8
1С Бюджетная отчетность 8
1С Документооборот 8 (Ред. 2.1)
1С Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения 8
1С Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (Ред. 3.1)
1С Колледж
1С Консолидация 8
1С Общеобразовательное учреждение
1С Предприятие 8. WMS Логистика. Управление складом
1С Предприятие 8. Управление строительной организацией
1С Профессионал по специализированным и отраслевым производственным решениям
1С Розница 8
1С Университет ПРОФ
1С Управление небольшой фирмой 8
1С Управление производственным предприятием 8
1С Управление торговлей 8 (Ред. 11.2)
1С Управление холдингом 8
МСФО для ERP
на знание основных возможностей прикладных решений линейки 1С Медицина
на знание основных механизмов и возможностей платформы 1С Предприятия 8
на знание особенностей и применение бюджетирования в прикладных решениях системы 1С Предприятие 8
на знание особенностей реализации и применения МСФО в прикладных решениях системы 1С Предприятие 8
По вопросам продаж программ 1С Предприятие 8 для хозрасчетных организаций
По технологическим вопросам
Эксплуатация информационных систем

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Skarty

Нужен курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С"
a.romanov@autorambler.ru

----------


## its_valera

Нужен курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки"
Стоимость и пример урока на 782190@bk.ru

----------


## dimadiza

добрый день.
В поисках курсов 
 Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
 Основы разработки по промышленным стандартам на платформе 1С:Предприятие
 Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки
За вознаграждение или обмен.
dimadizel@mail.ru

----------


## EgN_Gepard

Ищу курс Лушникова по Документообороту (1С:Документооборот 2.0 и 2.1).
А так же новый курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки" от проекта Курс-по-1с.рф
Пишите на почту: myhelp1c@yandex.ru

*ДЛЯ ТЕХ, КТО В БРОНЕПОЕЗДЕ - ИНТЕРЕСЕН ТОЛЬКО ОБМЕН*

На обмен могу предложить что-нибудь из списка:
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Обновление курса "Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1с:Предприятие 8.3" (Linux, Postgrees, RegExp)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс по СКД (2016)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2" (Чистов)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Разработка и монетизация коммерческих мобильных приложений на 1С
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
[купсы-по-1с.рф]Курс по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету 
[купсы-по-1с.рф]Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP 2.1 
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"
[купсы-по-1с.рф] Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)

[Infostart] PostgreSQL на стероидах в связке с 1С
[Infostart] Хватит нагибать СУБД - рефакторьте метаданные
[Infostart] Конференция 2018

[1c.ru] Онлaйн-курc "Подготовка к экзаменам 1С:Эксперт и 1С:Профессионал по технологическим вопросам (2017, апрель)"
[1c.ru] Онлaйн-курc "Подготовка к 1С:Специалист (Белоусов, 2017)"
[1c.ru] Онлaйн-курc "Подготовкa к экзaмену 1c:cпециaлиcт-конcультaнт 1C:ERP. Производcтво 2017
[1c.ru] «Спeциaлист-кoнcультaнт 1CERР. Управленческий учет
[1c.ru] Бюджeтирoвaниe в прикладнoм рeшении 1С ERP
[1c.ru] УЦ-3. Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях системы «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Основные приемы, использование БСП

----------


## JuraP

Ищу курс: Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки (Последнее обновление: 19 Октября 2016 г.) Жду предложения в личку.

----------


## Latim

Всем привет!

Ищу курсы по 1С: ERP как от *************.рф так и 1c.ru (в том числе по подготовке к сертификации). Готов купить или обменять

На обмен предлагаю:
*************.рф 
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
Администрирование систем на 1C
Розница 2.х
--------------------------------------------
1c.ru
Подготовка к 1С:Специалист (Белоусов)
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях системы «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Основные приемы, использование БСП (Андрей Габец)

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Прочее (источник, авторов и содержание просьба уточнять в почту):
ИТИЛ
Документооборот
SQL

Сам курсы не продаю!

mail: xor8[собака]яндекс . ру

----------


## Latim

> Всем привет!
> 
> Ищу курсы по 1С: ERP как от курсы-п0-1с рф так и 1c.ru (в том числе по подготовке к сертификации). Готов купить или обменять
> 
> На обмен предлагаю:
> курсы-п0-1с рф 
> Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
> Администрирование систем на 1C
> Розница 2.х
> ...


Такте есть курс 
курсы-п0-1с - Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

----------


## bkmz_1_

Ищу курс Белоусова по расчетным задачам.

----------


## Minovich_losha

Ищу PDF-методичку из курса "Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт".
Есть курсы на обмен, не много вознаграждения или много благодарности.
Пишите: minovich_losha (собака) mail.ru

----------


## Minovich_losha

Ищу PDF-методичку из курса "Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт".
Есть курсы на обмен, не много вознаграждения или много благодарности.
Пишите: minovich_losha (собака) mail.ru

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

 - Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт»
 - Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.2
 - Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
 - Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
 - Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
 - Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
 - Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
 - Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
 - Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
 - Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
 - Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
 - Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
 - Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
 - Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
 - Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
 - Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
 - УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
 - Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
 - Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
 - Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
 - Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

 - Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт»
 - Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.2
 - Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
 - Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
 - Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
 - Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
 - Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
 - Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
 - Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
 - Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
 - Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
 - Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
 - Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
 - Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
 - Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
 - Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
 - УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
 - Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
 - Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
 - Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
 - Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Noxie

Интересуют курсы:
1. http://www.1c-uc3.ru/rabotadannymi.html *Блокировки* ﻿
2. http://www.1c-uc3.ru/obmen-sod.html *Интеграция и обмен данными*
3. http://www.1c-uc3.ru/modal.html *Асинхронное программирование*
4. http://www.1c-uc3.ru/web-agregaty.html *Применение агрегатов, индексов*
5. http://www.1c-uc3.ru/web_service.html *Web-сервиси, HTTP-сервисы, oData*

----------


## rdilara

> Здравствуйте! Поменяться нечем, но если кому не жалко, то очень хотелось бы курс Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД).


курс СКД https://drive.google.com/open?id=1IQ..._lGSWDUVA5HM5n

----------


## rdilara

СКД https://drive.google.com/open?id=1IQ..._lGSWDUVA5HM5n

----------


## Giotto

Ищу курс "Web-сервисы, HTTP-сервисы, oData" от УЦ-3. Взамен предлагаю на выбор:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт»
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.2
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Giotto

Ищу курс "Web-сервисы, HTTP-сервисы, oData" от УЦ-3. Взамен предлагаю на выбор:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт»
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.2
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## nikar

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, добыть курс по Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1. Для обмена предложить нечего.

----------


## transponder

Ссылка на курс по Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
https://yadi.sk/d/w0vjP-N53LgBWi

----------


## transponder

Ссылка на курс по Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
https://yadi.sk/d/w0vjP-N53LgBWi

----------


## fagot2005

Интересует Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД) Гилева 
почта fagot2005@gmail.com и ваши предложения по обмену или продаже. Спасибо

----------


## lizunovda

Добрый день! Есть курсы по ЗУПу от профбуха.

Могу поменять на курс от Профбух "Профессиональный Бухгалтерский учет в 1С Бух" Часть 2 НАЛОГИ И ОТЧЕТНОСТЬ.
Или курс от профбуха по УТ

Или продам 500 руб.

lizunov@yahoo.com

----------


## lizunovda

Добрый день! Есть курсы по ЗУПу от профбуха.

Могу поменять на курс от Профбух "Профессиональный Бухгалтерский учет в 1С Бух" Часть 2 НАЛОГИ И ОТЧЕТНОСТЬ.
Или курс от профбуха по УТ

Или продам 500 руб.

lizunov@yahoo.com

----------


## lizunovda

Нужен курс Профессиональный Бухгалтерский учет в 1С Бух" Часть 2 НАЛОГИ И ОТЧЕТНОСТЬ.

Куплю или обменяю.

lizunov@yahoo.com

----------


## Zemlia

Добрый вечер!!!
Прошу помощи на добровольных началах и выражу большое спасибо! Поделитесь курсами если есть. В настоящий момент нет возможности купить. А желание учиться есть!

-Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3   (Курсы-по-1С.рф)
-Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3   (Курсы-по-1С.рф)
-Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф

Спасибо всем кто откликнется!!!

----------


## darst

Здравствуйте. Очень нужен курс по конвертации данных. Желательно затрагивающий всю конфу.

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт»
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.2
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## МоёИмя

Здравствуйте. Очень нужен курс: Онлaйн-курc "Подготовка к экзаменам 1С:Эксперт и 1С:Профессионал по технологическим вопросам (2017, апрель)"
В обмен есть  "Материалы по курсу Бюджетирование в 1С:Управление холдингом 13 марта 2017"

----------


## МоёИмя

Здравствуйте. Очень нужен курс: Онлaйн-курc "Подготовка к экзаменам 1С:Эксперт и 1С:Профессионал по технологическим вопросам (2017, апрель)"
В обмен есть  "Материалы по курсу Бюджетирование в 1С:Управление холдингом 13 марта 2017"

Контакты: mnejdanov@mail.ru

----------


## alfair

Интересуют курсы по БГУ ред. 2.0 и ЗикГУ ред 3 как для пользователя так и для разработчика.  suriafla1 собака gмайл точка com

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование систем на 1C
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
[1с-курсы-рф] Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
[1с-курсы-рф] Управленческий учет в Комплексной Автоматизации 2, Управление Торговлей 11 и ERP 2 — Быстрый старт
[1с-курсы-рф] УПП от А до Я
[1с-курсы-рф] Полный курс по 1С Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0)
[1с-курсы-рф] Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм
[1с-курсы-рф] 1С Программист. Быстрый старт в профессию
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С ERP
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка мобильных приложений (Обновленный)

Подготовка к экзамену Специалист УЦ №1(Белоусова, 2017г)
Курс по ЗУП 3.0

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:
Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

и другое
Готов поменяться, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование систем на 1C
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
[1с-курсы-рф] Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
[1с-курсы-рф] Управленческий учет в Комплексной Автоматизации 2, Управление Торговлей 11 и ERP 2 — Быстрый старт
[1с-курсы-рф] УПП от А до Я
[1с-курсы-рф] Полный курс по 1С Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0)
[1с-курсы-рф] Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм
[1с-курсы-рф] 1С Программист. Быстрый старт в профессию
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С ERP
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка мобильных приложений (Обновленный)

Подготовка к экзамену Специалист УЦ №1(Белоусова, 2017г)
Курс по ЗУП 3.0

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:
Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

и другое
Готов поменяться, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## alfair

по БГУ 2.0 не увидел:(

----------


## Zemlia

> Ссылка на курс по Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
> https://yadi.sk/d/w0vjP-N53LgBWi


Здравствуйте! Можно получить этот курс? Буду благодорна:blush:

----------


## elwis91

всем привет)я начинающий программист, прошёл бесплатный курс евгения гилева программирование за 21 день. может кто-нибудь поделиться курсом быстрый старт в профессию 1с евгения гилева. правда на обмен ничего взамен предложить не могу( Кому не жалко, напишите пожалуйста на почту  less.paul@yandex.ru

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт»
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.2
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## nikar

Пожалуйста, помогите с курсом "Доработка и Адаптация типовых решений".

----------


## its_valera

Разработка КОММЕРЧЕСКИХ мобильных приложений от курсы-по-1С есть в продаже?

----------


## Latim

Всем привет!

У кого есть Решения практических заданий преподавателем по курсу Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (Кypсы-по-1C) поделитесь если не жалко

----------


## bkmz_1_

Ищу курсы учебного центра 1С №3. Пишите на мыло gjxnf84@mail.ru

----------


## Dimarik_1

Нужен курс - Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки
Если у кого есть, могу многие другие полезные курсы скинуть. давайте меняться. Пишите в личку или на почту

----------


## VolfyX

Коллеги курсы потихоньку обновляю, файлы добавляю.

Добавил на сайт apk для сдачи профа по УТ и ERP , официальные файлы из плей маркета. 

Сайт мой личный и хостинг тоже, пожалуйста кулхацкеры сайт не ломайте.

Сайт будет наполняться постепенно всё новыми и новыми материалами. 

Обратную связь скоро прикручу. 

Ссылка на мой личный сайт http://***********/

----------


## COnsu1l

Добрый день. Интересует Курсы. Для обмена ничего и нету...
1) Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» (Курсы-РФ)
2) Конвертиация 3.0 и 2.1  (Курсы-РФ)
3) Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД) (Курсы-РФ)
Предложения на почту dim8164@yandex.ru

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, ищу курс Подготовка к экзамену Специалист УЦ №1(Белоусова, 2017г) anndrey90@mail.ru

----------


## Курсы-по-1С.рф

Все видеокурсы Проекта "Курсы-по-1С.рф" являются объектами авторского права и распространяются только через официальные сайты. За незаконное распространение , а равно и использование объектов авторского права, согласно ст.146 Уголовного Кодекса Российской Федерации предусмотрена ответственность от денежного штрафа до лишения свободы сроком до двух лет.

----------


## VolfyX

> Все видеокурсы Проекта "Курсы-по-1С.рф" являются объектами авторского права и распространяются только через официальные сайты. За незаконное распространение , а равно и использование объектов авторского права, согласно ст.146 Уголовного Кодекса Российской Федерации предусмотрена ответственность от денежного штрафа до лишения свободы сроком до двух лет.


Ооо какие люди ) Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста. Хочу приобрести у вас курсы, только вот ваше сообщение наталкивает меня на мысль, как мне подтвердить после этого законность владения мной вашими курсами? И могу ли я их класть в облако яндекс диска чтобы смотреть с мобильного телефона или их не получится смотреть с телефона?

----------


## Курсы-по-1С.рф

> Добрый день. Интересует Курсы. Для обмена ничего и нету...
> 1) Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» (Курсы-РФ)
> 2) Конвертиация 3.0 и 2.1  (Курсы-РФ)
> 3) Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД) (Курсы-РФ)
> Предложения на почту dim8164@yandex.ru


Дмитрий, доступы к нашим курса, купленным Вами в интернет-магазине, закрыты. Учетные записи на наших сайтах заблокированы. Заявление о нарушении авторских прав направлено в Полицию.

----------


## Курсы-по-1С.рф

> Добрый день. Интересует Курсы. Для обмена ничего и нету...
> 1) Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» (Курсы-РФ)
> 2) Конвертиация 3.0 и 2.1  (Курсы-РФ)
> 3) Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД) (Курсы-РФ)
> Предложения на почту dim8164@yandex.ru


Дмитрий, доступы к нашим курса, купленным Вами в интернет-магазине, закрыты. Учетные записи на наших сайтах заблокированы. Заявление о нарушении авторских прав направлено в Полицию.

----------


## Курсы-по-1С.рф

> Ооо какие люди ) Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста. Хочу приобрести у вас курсы, только вот ваше сообщение наталкивает меня на мысль, как мне подтвердить после этого законность владения мной вашими курсами? И могу ли я их класть в облако яндекс диска чтобы смотреть с мобильного телефона или их не получится смотреть с телефона?


Добрый день! Вопросы можно задать нам на почту support@*************.ru. Мы и подскажем, и поможем, и для постоянных покупателей предоставим приятные условия для покупки!

----------


## VolfyX

> Добрый день! Вопросы можно задать нам на почту support@*************.ru. Мы и подскажем, и поможем, и для постоянных покупателей предоставим приятные условия для покупки!


А можно почту как то чтобы не заблокировалось тут ... а то одни звёздочки)

----------


## VolfyX

> Добрый день! Вопросы можно задать нам на почту support@*************.ru. Мы и подскажем, и поможем, и для постоянных покупателей предоставим приятные условия для покупки!


А нашел support(СОБАКА)kursy - pО - 1c(ТОЧКА)ru

----------


## Dimarik_1

У кого есть курс Подготовка к Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP 2.1   ? напишите в личку. давайте меняться

----------


## Kagraman

Не видишь санкции, сейчас всех повяжут, а ты меняться хочешь))

----------


## VolfyX

> У кого есть курс Подготовка к Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP 2.1   ? напишите в личку. давайте меняться


Тут на людей уголовные дела заводить стали за такое)

----------


## Dimarik_1

у меня есть свои наработки

----------


## Dimarik_1

и я попросил не пиратские вещи, а что-то своё. так что всё легально

----------


## VolfyX

> и я попросил не пиратские вещи, а что-то своё. так что всё легально


Да ладно ладно тебе, мы не наезжаем =) Просто на всякий случай уведомили, вдруг представители Курсы-1С-Рф под чужим ником тебе что то предложат и приедут с бобиком к тебе домой)

----------


## Dimarik_1

Уважаемые сотрудники Курсы-по-1С-Рф. Я прочитал Ваши сообщения. У вас написано что вы через официальные сайты продаете курсы. А вот я нашел такой сайт. Это ваш официальный сайт или нет?
Вы во множественном числе написали сайты.
ваш основной сайт кстати не работает. У меня не заходит почему-то

----------


## Dimarik_1

Уважаемые сотрудники Курсы-по-1С-Рф. Я прочитал Ваши сообщения. У вас написано что вы через официальные сайты продаете курсы. А вот я нашел такой сайт. 
http://1ckurs.xyz
Это ваш официальный сайт или нет?
Вы во множественном числе написали сайты.
ваш основной сайт кстати не работает. У меня не заходит почему-то

----------


## VolfyX

> Добрый день! Вопросы можно задать нам на почту support@*************.ru. Мы и подскажем, и поможем, и для постоянных покупателей предоставим приятные условия для покупки!


Dimarik_1  пиши цитированием а то они уведомляшку не получат

----------


## VolfyX

> Уважаемые сотрудники Курсы-по-1С-Рф. Я прочитал Ваши сообщения. У вас написано что вы через официальные сайты продаете курсы. А вот я нашел такой сайт. 
> http://1ckurs.xyz
> Это ваш официальный сайт или нет?
> Вы во множественном числе написали сайты.
> ваш основной сайт кстати не работает. У меня не заходит почему-то


Нормально они там бабла поднимают =) Не похоже на официальный сайт

----------


## VolfyX

> Уважаемые сотрудники Курсы-по-1С-Рф. Я прочитал Ваши сообщения. У вас написано что вы через официальные сайты продаете курсы. А вот я нашел такой сайт. 
> http://1ckurs.xyz
> Это ваш официальный сайт или нет?
> Вы во множественном числе написали сайты.
> ваш основной сайт кстати не работает. У меня не заходит почему-то


https://www.reg.ru/whois/?check=&dna...a0f3be322c2d98

Вот ссылка на то чей это сайт... Я боюсь за такое нарушение посадят девушку лет так на 8 ...

----------


## VolfyX

9035467533 телефон 
nadyusha_balaeva@mail.ru почта она же фио 

Ну и как фиаско домашний адрес 
Tech Street: st Vavilova 19/2
Tech City: Moskva
Tech State/Province: Rossija

И срок работы сайта 
Updated Date: 2017-10-05T11:27:46.0Z
Creation Date: 2015-10-22T15:11:00.0Z
Tech Postal Code: 117312

^_^  Чую слил я кого то и за ем то уже выехали

----------


## Kagraman

Вот к ним надо черный воронок отправить))

----------


## Giotto

> А нашел support(СОБАКА)kursy - pО - 1c(ТОЧКА)ru


Ты у них не покупал ничего? В принципе можно и легально брать, деньги не такие уж и большие, учитывая качество курсов - и Евгений Гилев, и Фарит - настоящие мастера своего дела, я считаю, что у них курсы на уровне Udemy по качеству и понятности. Но вот этот ихний плейер для просмотра, защищенный от копирования и все такое - да застрелиться можно! А у меня вообще ноут AMD со встроенной видеокартой в процессор, и на нем этот плейер вообще не показывает, а в ихней поддержке сказали покупать новый ноут, типа что-то с рендерингом или что-то такое. Так что лично у меня просто другого выхода не было, кроме как искать и покупать эти курсы в нормальном формате. Так что если хочешь легально, готовься к таким вот техническим затруднениям.

----------


## Giotto

> 9035467533 телефон 
> nadyusha_balaeva@mail.ru почта она же фио 
> 
> Ну и как фиаско домашний адрес 
> Tech Street: st Vavilova 19/2
> Tech City: Moskva
> Tech State/Province: Rossija
> 
> И срок работы сайта 
> ...


О, так ты стукачок, братуха? Настоящий руский человек, не поленился и все разузнал, а я перед тобой распинаюсь. Ну что за страна? все кричат, как они мусоров да петухов не уважают, но каждый готов слить ближнего своего. Рашка, че

----------


## alfair

Нужны курсы по БГУ 2.0 Есть много чего на обмен, но могу и купить

----------


## VolfyX

> О, так ты стукачок, братуха? Настоящий руский человек, не поленился и все разузнал, а я перед тобой распинаюсь. Ну что за страна? все кричат, как они мусоров да петухов не уважают, но каждый готов слить ближнего своего. Рашка, че


С чего это я полицию не уважаю? Ты живой благодаря ей

----------


## bkmz_1_

Нужны курсами от центра обучения 1с по программированию. У кого есть пишите в личку или на почту gjxnf84@ukr.net могу предложить обмен

----------


## Giotto

> С чего это я полицию не уважаю? Ты живой благодаря ей


Ты че, дибил? Я живой благодаря папе с мамой, а полиция у нас детей не делает

----------


## SvetaS2017

сколько вы хотите за курс "Курс «УПП от А до Я» - ? svetlanach2017@gmail.com
так же интересны курсы:
Производственное планирование в 1С:УПП""
Конвертация данных 3.0
Конвертация данных 2.1 (2013)
Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных
Система Компоновки Данных
Интеграция и обмен данными
Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (Подготовка на Эксперт по технологическим вопросам)
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятии 8.3
"Полный курс по «1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия, редакция 3.0»""
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
 Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
Решение прикладных задач (ОУ, БУ, Расчетные, Бизнес-процессы)
СКД

----------


## Курсы-по-1С.рф

Светлана Викторовна, Ваши профили в нашем Интернет-магазине и на сайте заблокированы, доступы к приобретению курсов в последующем закрыты. Заявление о нарушении авторских прав в правоохранительные органы города Одессы направлено.

----------


## SvetaS2017

Курсы-по-1С.рф- скакого перепуга? я только покупаю, а авторские права не нарушаю... в чем нарушение ваших авторских прав?

----------


## SvetaS2017

и даже ничего не меняю

----------


## SvetaS2017

Курсы-по-1С.рф- объяснитесь в чем нарушение ваших авторских прав? в объявлении куплю? да хочу купить....и где нарушение? и по какому праву вы заблокировали, если я вам платила и плачу деньги.....
нарушение авторских прав - "Нарушение авторского права (также контрафакция, от лат. contrafactio — подделка; или — в случае имущественных АП — «пиратство») — это правонарушение, суть которого составляет использование произведений науки, литературы и искусства, охраняемых авторским правом, без разрешения авторов или правообладателей "...в объявлении нет "— подделки; или — в случае имущественных АП — «пиратство»)" ...а не объявление о покупки.... тем более что я 3 дня уже ищу курсы про УПП на сайтах 1,2,3- учебного центра... и как мне пришёл ответ-- "курсов об УПП -нет , есть только о ERP, а мне нужно УПП, а не длитеьное выяснение отношений с менеджерами продаж.....и мне не нужно ERP."

----------


## SvetaS2017

Курсы-по-1С.рф- объяснитесь в чем нарушение ваших авторских прав? в объявлении куплю? да хочу купить....и где нарушение? и по какому праву вы заблокировали, если я вам платила и плачу деньги.....
нарушение авторских прав - "Нарушение авторского права (также контрафакция, от лат. contrafactio — подделка; или — в случае имущественных АП — «пиратство») — это правонарушение, суть которого составляет использование произведений науки, литературы и искусства, охраняемых авторским правом, без разрешения авторов или правообладателей "...в объявлении нет "— подделки; или — в случае имущественных АП — «пиратство»)" ...а не объявление о покупки.... тем более что я 3 дня уже ищу курсы про УПП на сайтах 1,2,3- учебного центра... и как мне пришёл ответ-- "курсов об УПП -нет , есть только о ERP, а мне нужно УПП, а не длитеьное выяснение отношений с менеджерами продаж.....и мне не нужно ERP."

----------


## SvetaS2017

и мне нужно УПП - в течении 1-одного дня...Вы хотя бы закон почитали, для приличия....

----------


## Курсы-по-1С.рф

Все вопросы задавайте на адрес нашей электронной почты, указанной на официальном сайте.

----------


## SvetaS2017

и мне нужно УПП - в течении 1-одного дня...Вы хотя бы закон почитали, для приличия.... Курсы-по-1С.рф --продайте без нарушения авторских прав, кто вам доктор? вы своими отказами и снятием курсов с сайта и порадили всю эту тему....это как раз вы нарушаете авторские права своей компании, как мне объяснили курсы об УПП - не продаются, не хотите возиться со старыми курсами, так сделайте скидки на них, так как программа устарела, я бы со скидкой купила бы с удовольствием....

----------


## SvetaS2017

Курсы-по-1С.рф  - я отвашего сайта жду ответа уже 2-месяца, так и не ответили.....у вас сервис -херня

----------


## SvetaS2017

Курсы-по-1С.рф - вся эта тема, это отчаявшиеся люди, которым просто нежна скидка, и всё ...я от вашего сервиса жду ответа уже  2 месяца, так и не ответили....весь ваш сервис ---х....

----------


## SvetaS2017

Курсы-по-1С.рф, вместо того чтобы хамить и пакостить на сайте, лучше бы изучили принципы маркетинговой политики..разные цены на разные курсы по новизне и для разных групп покупателей....вы полный профан в маркетинговой стратегии, у вас хотят купить....а вы только пакостите......

----------


## SvetaS2017

кстати  вот реальный ответ 
"-------- Пересылаемое сообщение ----------
От кого: Александрова Евгения <kony@1c.ru>
Дата: 5 марта 2018 г., 15:09
Добрый день, ....!

 Наш учебный центр не читается курсы по УПП.

У нас есть линейка курсом по ERP и там есть web-форматы http://www.1c-uc3.ru/erp_polz.html
 _________________________________________"

----------


## SvetaS2017

Курсы-по-1С.рф - и таких ответов от 5-ти разных учебных центров, вы бы не пакостили людям, а разобрались со своими центрами обслуживания покупателей.......и почитали бы маркетинг.........

----------


## SvetaS2017

Курсы-по-1С.рф, это ваша фраза -"Наш учебный центр не читается курсы по УПП.//"

----------


## NGExx



----------


## SvetaS2017

Курсы-по-1С.рф , верните всё как было и пришлите прайс со скидкой, а то я подам на вас в суд, я не являюсь распространителем, а вот вы если обрезаете доступ - то нарушаете "права покупателей", я имею права подать на вас в суд и в защиту прав потребителей за не обрезание оплаченного доступа............
мало того я вам сделаю такую рекламу, относительно того что вы не выполняете оплаченные обязательства, что ВАМ больше никто не заплатит... Лучше верните всё как было.........и я не подам на вас в суд, как на организацию занимающеюся обманом

----------


## SvetaS2017

Курсы-по-1С.рф , верните всё как было и пришлите прайс со скидкой, а то я подам на вас в суд, я не являюсь распространителем, а вот вы если обрезаете доступ - то нарушаете "права покупателей", я имею права подать на вас в суд и в защиту прав потребителей за не обрезание оплаченного доступа............
мало того я вам сделаю такую рекламу, относительно того что вы не выполняете оплаченные обязательства, что ВАМ больше никто не заплатит... Лучше верните всё как было.........и я не подам на вас в суд, как на организацию занимающеюся обманом

----------


## SvetaS2017

Курсы-по-1С.рф , прежде чем делать пакости, сначала читайте законы, хотя бы для приличия.... Потому что объявление о покупке - "пирательством не является", а вот не исполнение обязанностей продавца , по оплаченным деньгам - "является причиной для обращения в суд"

----------


## VolfyX

Курсы 1С.рф зашли, шашкой махнули и ушли.

----------


## VolfyX

-не туда написал

----------


## VolfyX

Привет друзья, нашел сайт ************ с закрытой регистрацией но там есть какие то курсы ) может кому понадобится ;)

----------


## VolfyX

Сегодня на сайт ************ будут добавлены курсы по УНФ от доброжелателя ;) рассылка будет выполнена для всех зарегистрированных пользователей.

----------


## VolfyX

Друзья товарищи нашего закрытого сообщества!
Получен новый курс пожертвованный нам пользователем anonimusTor007 с сайта forum.ruboard.ru, благодарим его за это и ознакамливаемся, курс находится по ссылке:

http://************/kursi-po-1c/14-op...lshoj-firmoj-8

----------


## VolfyX

Добрый день Друзья!
Сегодня в нашем закрытом сообществе благодаря пожертвованиям были добавлены новые курсы: 

Курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0)
Массовая установка и обновление 1С
Знакомство с платформой 1С 8.3

Регистрируйтесь, скачивайте, делитесь с друзьями! http://************/

----------


## VolfyX

Добавлен курс Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм от пользователя kkomar

----------


## VolfyX

Привет друзья! 

Благодаря вам и вашей поддержке, собраны новые курсы и опубликованы! Ниже привожу список, налетайте! 

ЗУП Конфигурирование подсистем расчета зарплаты и управления персоналом в прикладных решениях 1С Предприятия 8
Комплексная программа. Программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.3	
Разработка мобильных приложений в системе 1С Предприятие 8.3	
Видеокурс Конвертация данных 3.0	
Видеокурс Конвертация данных 2.1	
Подготовка к экзамену 1С Специалист по платформе

----------


## gaz7384pen

Ребята, буду очень признательна если кто-то поделиться курсом "Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)". Для обмена к сожалению предложить мне нечего.

----------


## VolfyX

> Ребята, буду очень признательна если кто-то поделиться курсом "Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)". Для обмена к сожалению предложить мне нечего.


Регистрируйтесь на моём закрытом сайте http://************ 
Возможно там вы найдёте ответ ;)

----------


## gaz7384pen

> Регистрируйтесь на моём закрытом сайте http://************ 
> Возможно там вы найдёте ответ ;)


Оперативненько, спасибо!
А курса "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3" у Вас случаем не найдется?

----------


## VolfyX

> Оперативненько, спасибо!
> А курса "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3" у Вас случаем не найдется?


Есть такой, еще правда не опубликовал )

----------


## gaz7384pen

> Есть такой, еще правда не опубликовал )


Отлично, буду ждать публикации. СКД без грамотных запросов не имеет смысла.

----------


## gaz7384pen

> Есть такой, еще правда не опубликовал )


Отлично, буду ждать публикации. СКД без грамотных запросов не имеет смысла.

----------


## VolfyX

> Отлично, буду ждать публикации. СКД без грамотных запросов не имеет смысла.


Друзья, опубликован новый курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"
На нашем закрытом сайте http://************ 
Так же добавлена игрушка таймкиллер)) Для разнообразия))

----------


## gaz7384pen

Раз пошла такая пьянка, то хотелось бы ещё увидеть курсы по администрированию:
1. Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С: Предприятие 8 (Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С: Предприятия 8)
2. Диагностика проблем производительности 1С: что конкретно тормозит систему
3. Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С: Предприятие 8.3 + подготовка на 1С: Эксперт по технологическим вопросам

----------


## VolfyX

Друзья, здравствуйте! 
Сайт вновь доступен, более того установил SSL сертификат и благодаря вашей поддержке с 10.04.2018 мы переходим на максимальную скорость раздачи 100 мегабит/с. 

На сайте добавлен форум! Вы можете писать свои пожелания - что хотите видеть на сайте. 

Спасибо вам за поддержку! До новых новостей или встречи на стриме (twich)!

Добавлена платформа 8.3.10 и добавлен курс по документообороту 2.1

----------


## VolfyX

> Раз пошла такая пьянка, то хотелось бы ещё увидеть курсы по администрированию:
> 1. Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С: Предприятие 8 (Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С: Предприятия 8)
> 2. Диагностика проблем производительности 1С: что конкретно тормозит систему
> 3. Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С: Предприятие 8.3 + подготовка на 1С: Эксперт по технологическим вопросам


Пока добавил администрирование =)

----------


## VolfyX

Приветствую друзья! У нас очередные новости! 

Новые курсы! 

Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (курсы по 1с рф);
Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С Предприятие 8.3;
Администрирование 1С;

Discord сервер для общения! https://************/obshchenie-discord

Выложена дополнительная версия платформы 8.2. 

Спасибо вам что помогаете мне развивать это сообщество! =) Мы обязательно достигнем успеха! 

Хорошего вечера друзья, до завтра!

----------


## Dmss83

Доброго дня, ищу КУРС 1С:ЗУП 8 РЕД. 3 VIP-блок Гряниной, если у кого  есть напишите bmwrzn собачка yandex.ru

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курсы от УЦ-3:
1. Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис)
2. Интеграция и обмен данными

----------


## Giotto

-----

----------


## lexx9988

всем привет)коллеги, выручите пожалуйста. очень нужен курс Быстрый Старт в УТ 11.3 Гилева. взамен тоже могу скинуть курсы и различные материалы.заранее благодарен

----------


## lexx9988

всем привет)коллеги, выручите пожалуйста. очень нужен курс Курс «Управленческий учет в КА 2.2 (2.0), УТ 11.3 и 1C:ERP 2.4 (2.2): Быстрый старт за 20 часов»
взамен могу скинуть курсы и различные материалы.заранее благодарен. пишите на почту lexx9988@yandex.ru

----------


## lexx9988

всем привет)коллеги, выручите пожалуйста. очень нужен курс Курс «Управленческий учет в КА 2.2 (2.0), УТ 11.3 и 1C:ERP 2.4 (2.2): Быстрый старт за 20 часов»
взамен могу скинуть курсы и различные материалы.заранее благодарен. пишите на почту lexx9988@yandex.ru

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс "ЭДО: Станьте уверенным пользователем" от УЦ1. kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Зауркан

Нужен курс  - подготовка к специалисту по Бухгалтерии по конфигурированию и внедрению.
Меняю на курсы:
Конвертация 2.0
Конвертация 3.0
Полный курс по Бухгалтерии 3.0
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С Предприятие 8.3 (2016)

----------


## volfyxx

> Нужен курс  - подготовка к специалисту по Бухгалтерии по конфигурированию и внедрению.
> Меняю на курсы:
> Конвертация 2.0
> Конвертация 3.0
> Полный курс по Бухгалтерии 3.0
> Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С Предприятие 8.3 (2016)


Все предложенные вами курсы есть в свободном доступе у меня на сайте

----------


## bkmz_1_

Интересуют курсы от учебных центров 1С. На обмен. Моя почта gjxnf84@ukr.net

----------


## holemm

Нужен курс: Администрирование систем на 1C.

Есть курс:  Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

Меняюсь. Почта: y_sm@rambler.ru

----------


## holemm

Нужен курс: Администрирование систем на 1C.

Есть курс:  Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

Меняюсь. Почта: y_sm@rambler.ru

----------


## xxkillaxx

Всем привет. Может кто поделиться курсом:
" Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению 1С:Управление Торговлей 11.4 (11.3), Комплексная Автоматизация 2.2 (2.0) и 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2)"
Недавно появился он на (*************.рф)
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## NGExx

Ищу курс "Подготовка к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по Бухгалтерии" от УЦ-3.
Куплю или обменяю.

----------


## vlf

Всем привет! 
Буду благодарен за курс Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену"1С:Специалист-консультант
по "1С:Бухгалтерии 8"

zopa258@mail.ru

----------


## Ane4ka1C

Всем привет! 
Искала на форуме - не нашла. Ребята, у кого есть *Сборник задач для подготовке к экзамену "1С: Специалист" по платформе "1С: Предприятие 8"*? Поделитесь, пожалуйста,  ann1C@yandex.ru
Буду очень благодарна)))

----------


## Giotto

> Всем привет! 
> Искала на форуме - не нашла. Ребята, у кого есть *Сборник задач для подготовке к экзамену "1С: Специалист" по платформе "1С: Предприятие 8"*? Поделитесь, пожалуйста,  ann1C@yandex.ru
> Буду очень благодарна)))


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KRCa/ey2Kp82Ti

----------


## Викторка

Всем привет. Ребят очень нужен курс "Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11.4 (11.3), 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2) и Комплексная Автоматизация 2.2 (2.0)". Если есть у кого ссылка, буду очень признателен svikator@mail.ru

----------


## krolik123

Добрый вечер, есть много различных курсов по 1с. Пишите что вас интересует на почту bubli.boom@mail.ru  Возможен обмен :)

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## its_valera

Есть Курсы:
- Разработка мобильных приложений
- Разработка и монетизация мобильных приложений
- Конвертация 2
- Конвертация 3
- 65 кейсов по УТ
- Чистов подготовка на спеца
- Старый курс от КурсыПо1С что то вроде быстрый старт в профессию

Интересуют СКД, Интерфейсы, Расширения и Розница.

its_valera@mail.ru просите что нужно, присылайте что не жалко )

----------


## tatota

Доброго дня!
Ищу курс: Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1: планирование, учет выпуска и затрат, ремонты и расчет себестоимости 
курсов по 1с.рф (именно старая версия 2.1)
rel1c@ukr.net
спасибо

----------


## stamps

Ищу курс _Объемно-календарное планирование в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2), КА 2.2 (2.0) и УТ 11.4 (11.3)_

----------


## alexshape

привет всем, ищу курс Управленческий учет в КА 2.2 (2.0), УТ 11.3 и 1C:ERP 2.4 (2.2): Быстрый старт за 20 часов, скиньте на почту кому не жалко gabaritufa@ya.ru

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

Коллеги, сегодня акция просвещения: любой курс бесплатно.

----------


## pavbvrk

> Есть курсы:
> 
> - Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
> - Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
> - Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
> - Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
> - Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
> - Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
> - Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
> ...


Добрый день. Можете поделиться этими курсами для личного ознакомления:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8

Спасибо!

----------


## axit

Ищу сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению подсистемы «Управленческий учет» в программе «1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4»
Имею много разных курсов по 1С, могу обменяться

----------


## axit

Ищу сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению подсистемы «Управленческий учет» в программе «1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4»
Имею много разных курсов по 1С, могу обменяться

----------


## its_valera

Привет! В поисках курсов по Расширениям и специалист консультант по бюджетирование в ЕRP. Могу в обмен (или просто так) предложить курсы по конвертациям, по мобильно разработке, быстрый старт в профессию, подготовка к платформе (чистов), разработка интерфейсов, розница. Предлагайте так же курсов которых у меня нет, спрашивайте какие нужны вам! its_valera@mail.ru

----------


## Kagraman

1С:Предприятие 8.3. Конфигурация "WMS Логистика. Управление складом". Редакция 4.5. Руководство пользователя (в двух частях)
И другую информацию по этой конфигурации
kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Конфигурация "WMS Логистика. Управление складом". Редакция 4.5. Руководство пользователя (в двух частях)
И другую информацию по этой конфигурации. Буду очень благодарен за помощь.
kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Giotto

> Ищу 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Конфигурация "WMS Логистика. Управление складом". Редакция 4.5. Руководство пользователя (в двух частях)
> И другую информацию по этой конфигурации. Буду очень благодарен за помощь.
> kagraman@gmail.com


Держи, что есть, бро

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K67k/weLiy7hWZ

----------


## Kagraman

Спасибо

----------


## M27Erm

Здравствуйте, мне очень нужен курс Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3, помогите пожалуйста marerm@bk.ru

----------


## internetname

Здравствуйте. Не могли бы Вы скинуть курс "Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)" от *************.рф на почту daemon161176@mail.ru

----------


## internetname

Уточняю, что курсы от "************* . рф"

----------


## Not Named

Доброго времени суток. Интересуют курс 1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний и Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.4 (11.3), КА 2.2 (2.0) и 1C:ERP 2.4 (2.2). На обмен к сожалению кроме БП (Полный курс по 1С:бухгалтерии 8 редакции 3.0) ничего нету.

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## pavbvrk

> Держи, что есть, бро
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K67k/weLiy7hWZ


Ссылка не работает :(

----------


## Giotto

> Ссылка не работает :(


Блин, напомни, какой курс я посылал

----------


## santa1

Здравствуйте, ищу курс  ПОДГОТОВКА К ЭКЗАМЕНУ "1С:СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ ПО "1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8" Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович  anndrey90@mail.ru

----------


## Dmss83

Ищется "1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний" все три модуля. Из интересного есть "Рассчитываем зарплату в ЗУП 3.1" от УЦ 1. и "Обслуживание и модернизация ККТ производства компании Атол".

----------


## hashpnd

Ищу курс УЦ1 "ПОДГОТОВКА К ЭКЗАМЕНУ
1С:СПЕЦИАЛИСТ ПО ПЛАТФОРМЕ". hash-pnd(a)mail.ru

----------


## Confucius

Ищу курс по мобильным приложениям от курсы по 1с! Взмен есть вот что: УПП
Интерфейсы и формы
Бухгалтерия 3
Адаптация и доработка УТ 11
65 кейсов по УТ11
Расширения и технология доработки без обновления
СКД
Курс по блокировкам (УЦ-3)
Ускорение и Оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 Версия PROF_

----------


## Confucius

Ищу курс по мобильным приложениям от курсы по 1с! Взмен есть вот что: 
УПП
Интерфейсы и формы
Бухгалтерия 3
Адаптация и доработка УТ 11
65 кейсов по УТ11
Расширения и технология доработки без обновления
СКД
Курс по блокировкам (УЦ-3)
Ускорение и Оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 Версия PROF_

----------


## cozu

Здравствуйте, ищу курс Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3,у кого есть 
поделитесь пожалуйста.
cozu@yandex.ru

----------


## Victor_shatoga

пиши в личку, много чего имеется

----------


## Gabenchik

Коллеги подскажите, скачал "1С:Программист - Быстрый старт в профессию", но все видео 1 модуля с черным экраном, так и должно быть?

----------


## Victor_shatoga

Откуда качал?

----------


## cozu

Возможно вам необходимо кодек http://www.techsmith.com/codecs.asp

----------


## Gabenchik

Благодарю за ответ, но к сожалению не помогло.

----------


## Gabenchik

> Откуда качал?


omnopol.info/uroki-i-videouroki/74592-1sprogrammist-bystryy-start-v-professiyu-2016-dvd5.html 
5 ссылок внизу

----------


## Confucius

Скачай VLC плеер он всеядный! если видео не косячное то будет показывать

----------


## its_valera

Есть курс по рознице its_valera@mail.ru

----------


## Not Named

Доброго времени суток. 
 Ищу Управленческий учет в КА 2.2 (2.0), УТ 11.3 и 1C:ERP 2.4 (2.2): Быстрый старт за 20 часов и Объемно-календарное планирование в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2), КА 2.2 (2.0) и УТ 11.4 (11.3): продажи, производство, закупки и обеспечение потребностей, 1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний.
 На обмен есть Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, ERP 2 и КА 2 (2016 г.) и книга в pdf Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0).

----------


## messulete

Есть курс: 1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний и Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.4 (11.3), КА 2.2 (2.0) и 1C:ERP 2.4 (2.2)
Интересует 65 кейсов по УТ.

----------


## messulete

Есть курс: 1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний и Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.4 (11.3), КА 2.2 (2.0) и 1C:ERP 2.4 (2.2)
Интересует 65 кейсов по УТ.
messulete@gmail.com

----------


## delphiassemble

По администрированию есть: 1) "Академии IT DarkMaycal Sysadmins - Администрирование 1C 8.3 с нуля" 2) 1СПредприятие 8.2 Повышение надежности и производительности информационных баз средствами Microsoft SQL Server 20082005 3) Администрирование 1C с нуля (2014) 4) 1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014) (Автор (режиссер): Специалист)

----------


## delphiassemble

Интересует курс Гряниной по Зарплате и Управлению Персоналом 3.1

----------


## delphiassemble

По программированию есть:
1) Комплексная программа. Программирование в системе  1С Предприятие 8.3
2) Курсы Чистова (Введение в конфигурирование, Немного о ЗУП, Основы бух. учета, Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 8.2, Решение бухгалтерских задач, Решение оперативных задач, Система Компоновки Данных)
3) Основы программирования в системе 1C Предприятие 8.3

Что-то еще от Гилева и Насипова возможно, будет скоро.
Есть еще курсы, пример: "Бухгалтерия для небухгалтера".

----------


## aashlin

Добрый день!

Написал на почту.

----------


## aashlin

> Есть курс: 1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний и Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.4 (11.3), КА 2.2 (2.0) и 1C:ERP 2.4 (2.2)
> Интересует 65 кейсов по УТ.
> messulete@gmail.com


Добрый день!

Написал на почту.

----------


## delphiassemble

Также могу достать:

ERP: Финансовое планирование и бюджетирование [2018]
(Авторы: А. Бобровников ISBN: 978-5-9677-2762-7 Дата выхода: 12.02.2018 г. Страниц: 314 Формат: PDF Размер: 31 Mb)

ERP: Планирование и диспетчеризация [2018]
(Авторы: Александр Яковлев ISBN: 978-5-9677-2760-3 Дата выхода: 12.02.2018 г. Страниц: 220 Формат: PDF Размер: 17 Mb)

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4" с примерами решений [2018] pdf

Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах, издание 10 (по редакции 11.4) [2018] pdf

Интенсив по производству и учету затрат в 1С:ERP ред. 2.2

Курс по управленческому учету в 1C:ERP

Концепция прикладного решения 1С ERP Управление предприятием 2 (20Гб) ч1 ч2 ч3 ч4 ч5

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист-консультант" по внедрению подсистемы "Управленческий учет" в программе "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4" [2018]
(ISBN: 978-5-9677-2799-3 Дата выхода: 26.04.2018 г. Страниц: 58 Формат: PDF Размер: 1 Mb)

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист-консультант" по внедрению подсистемы "Управление производством и организация ремонтов" в "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4" [2018]
(ISBN: 978-5-9677-2805-1. Дата выхода: 07.06.2018 г. Страниц: 60 Формат: PDF Размер: 1 Mb)


Моя почта: delphiassembler@yandex.ru
Пока никаких писем мне на почту не приходило.
Повторюсь: мне нужен курс Гряниной по ЗУП. На остальное не меняю. Вообще.

----------


## Викторка

Добрый день.
Ищу Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1.
Имеется:
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11.4 (11.3), 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2) и. Комплексная Автоматизация 2.2 (2.0).

----------


## Сергеё

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь курсами:
> Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1 (2016)
> Подготовка к аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2
> 
> Могу предложить:
> курсы от 1c по ЕРП(производство, УУ, Бюджетирование, Подготовка к 1С:Эксперт и 1С:Профессионал по технологическим вопросам)


Предложить не чего, возможно за конфеты печенья сможем договорится )))

----------


## Сергеё

Добрый день. Можете поделиться этими курсами?
- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8

Спасибо!

----------


## krolik123

Ребят большинство курсов лежит на пиратке, чего там нет обращайтесь, договоримся)

----------


## Викторка

Можете ссылочку скинуть где хранятся? А то весь инет перерыл, не смог найти.

----------


## Викторка

> Ребят большинство курсов лежит на пиратке, чего там нет обращайтесь, договоримся)


Можете ссылочку скинуть где хранятся? А то весь инет перерыл, не смог найти.

----------


## krolik123

> Можете ссылочку скинуть где хранятся? А то весь инет перерыл, не смог найти.


https://pirat.ca
Чтоб зайти на сайт нужно внести строку в файл хост: 185.112.156.216 pirat.ca

----------


## Сергеё

> Ребят большинство курсов лежит на пиратке, чего там нет обращайтесь, договоримся)


Обращаюсь))
Поиск по "1с" и "Эксперт" не дал искомых курсов (((
Давай договариваться)))

----------


## py3uk

Ищу курс по Документообороту 1С УЦ 1 или 3, рассмотрю варианты.

----------


## yur-8

У меня всё нормально стало, после тог как установил кодеки.

----------


## ger-st

Нужен курс по СКД. Кто может поделиться, прошу: ger-st@tuta.io

----------


## Lancer666

Добрый день.

Ищу курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки".
В обмен есть огромное количество других курсов. Пишите: Yaroslav.akimov.1990@yandex.ru

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Lancer666

Уточню:
Надо: курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки".

Есть:
Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 
Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3	
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3	500	
Курс по Конвертации данных 3.0
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с		
Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (2016)	
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1	
Подготовка к Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по 1С:ERP		
Управленческий учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по упр. учету в ERP 2.2	1 500	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP	500	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	500	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	1 500	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	500	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)	4 000	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)

Только обмен! Покупку не предлагать!!!

----------


## Lancer666

> Уточню:
> Надо: курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки".
> 
> Есть:
> Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 
> Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
> Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3	
> Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3	500	
> Курс по Конвертации данных 3.0
> ...


Пишите на почту: Yaroslav.akimov.1990@yandex.ru

----------


## mikhail1232

Добрый день! Нужен курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки". 
Есть в наличии курс - [ Новый курс ] Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.4 (11.3), КА 2.2 (2.0) и 1C:ERP 2.4 (2.2)

Почта: mastersoftmz@yandex.ru

----------


## Fillex555

Надо: курсы 1) Курс по Конвертации данных 3.0
2) Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0

Есть: Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 

Обмен курсами
почта: kirwelru@mail.ru

----------


## delphiassemble

По администрированию есть: 
1) "Академии IT DarkMaycal Sysadmins - Администрирование 1C 8.3 с нуля" 
2) 1СПредприятие 8.2 Повышение надежности и производительности информационных баз средствами Microsoft SQL Server 20082005 
3) Администрирование 1C с нуля (2014) 
4) 1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014) (Автор (режиссер): Специалист) 
5) Есть ссылки на "Учебный курс Диагностика проблем производительности 1С: что конкретно тормозит систему?" (практика+курс+поурочка формат пдф)(источник - https://*************.рф/1c-v8/optimization/audit/)

По программированию есть:
1) Комплексная программа. Программирование в системе  1С Предприятие 8.3
2) Курсы Чистова (Введение в конфигурирование, Немного о ЗУП, Основы бух. учета, Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 8.2, Решение бухгалтерских задач, Решение оперативных задач, Система Компоновки Данных и еще что-то от него)
3) Основы программирования в системе 1C Предприятие 8.3
4) Евгений Гилев — Программирование в 1С 8.3 - за 21 день
5) курс_по_СКД (уже не скажу, откуда он взялся)

По КА:
1) Комплексная автоматизация за 20 часов

По ERP:
1) Интенсив по производству и учету затрат в ERP 2.2
2) Курс по управленческому учету в ERP
3) Концепция прикладного решения 1С ERP 2

По Бухгалтерии (и просто бухучет, и БП от 1с):
1) 5 Ведение бюджетного учета 1С Бухгалтерия гос. органы 8
2) Бухгалтерия для небухгалтера
3) Тест-драйв полного курса от от Ольги Шерст
4) Как стать бухгалтером-профессионалом за 24 часа VIDEO
5) Практическая бухгалтерия на Excel 2007 для малого бизнеса (2009)
6) Курсы-по-1С.РФ — Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0).  Версия 1.1.3 — (2015)

По ЗУП:
1) Экспресс-курс по расчёту зарплаты в ЗУП 3.0 (от Гряниной Елены)
2) Видеокурс по 1С Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения
3) Есть видео "Расчет зарплаты по квалификационным группам ПКГ (ПКУ)"
4) Есть мини-курс "Учет труда при многосменных режимах работы и при работе вахтовым методом"
5) Есть мини-курс "Системы оплаты труда и учета времени"
6) Есть мини-курс "Как научиться рассчитывать зарплату в ЗУП 3.0" (от Гряниной Елены)

Есть материалы для подготовки к экзаменам:
1) Видео к Бухгалтерии: Специалист_задача бухучета, Специалист_задача  оперативного учета Бюджетирование, Специалист_задача  оперативного учета Заказы покупателей.
2) Сборник задач ''1С Специалист-консультант'' по внедрению  ''1С Зарплаты 3.1'' [2018].pdf
3) Ответы_К_Сборнику_Задач_Спе  циалист_Консультант_ЗУП_Ма  _2014
4) Сборник задач ''1С Специалист-консультант'' по внедрению  ''1С Бухгалтерия''.pdf (2017 год)
5) Комплект вопросов 1С_Бухгалтерия 8» (ред. 3.0) с примерами решений.pdf (на экзамен Профессионал)
6) Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4" с примерами решений [2018]

Внимание! Есть инструкция по переходу с ЗУП 2.5 на 3.1, сделанное по видео Гряниной.

Предупреждение. Я НИЧЕГО НЕ ПРОДАЮ!!! Только меняю. Как получено - так и отдано. Для личного пользования, повышения квалификации и улучшения экологии в экономике. Совсем не продаю.

Есть еще куча книг, долго перечислять (к примеру,  по БП и Зарплате: Совместительство_Сложные вопросы.PDF)
Могу много чего достать, главное - конкретизируйте запросы ("Мне по КА...", "а мне по ERP..." и т.д тоже можно, но тогда отвечать буду дольше)

Меня интересуют курсы:

1) "Профессиональный учёт в 1С ЗУП 3.0" (https://********.ru/zup3/)
2) Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0) (от Ольги Шерст, ********.ru)
 Остальное предлагать не надо. Совсем.
Главное - спрашивайте. У меня много всякой фигни. Есть как курсы - так и книги, впрочем, это уже было.

----------


## delphiassemble

> Уточню:
> Надо: курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки".


Есть только "Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.3" [2017] (ссылка на pdf-ку)

----------


## delphiassemble

> По администрированию есть: 
> 1) "Академии IT DarkMaycal Sysadmins - Администрирование 1C 8.3 с нуля" 
> 2) 1СПредприятие 8.2 Повышение надежности и производительности информационных баз средствами Microsoft SQL Server 20082005 
> 3) Администрирование 1C с нуля (2014) 
> 4) 1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014) (Автор (режиссер): Специалист) 
> 5) Есть ссылки на "Учебный курс Диагностика проблем производительности 1С: что конкретно тормозит систему?" (практика+курс+поурочка формат пдф)(источник - https://*************.рф/1c-v8/optimization/audit/)
> 
> По программированию есть:
> 1) Комплексная программа. Программирование в системе  1С Предприятие 8.3
> ...


Курсы с профбух8 меня интересуют, раз запикано вышенаписанное

----------


## delphiassemble

И, раз сообщение плностью не вставишь, вставляю ниже:

Есть материалы для подготовки к экзаменам:
1) Видео к Бухгалтерии: Специалист_задача бухучета, Специалист_задача  оперативного учета Бюджетирование, Специалист_задача  оперативного учета Заказы покупателей.
2) Сборник задач ''1С Специалист-консультант'' по внедрению  ''1С Зарплаты 3.1'' [2018].pdf
3) Ответы_К_Сборнику_Задач_Спе  циалист_Консультант_ЗУП_Ма  _2014
4) Сборник задач ''1С Специалист-консультант'' по внедрению  ''1С Бухгалтерия''.pdf (2017 год)
5) Комплект вопросов 1С_Бухгалтерия 8» (ред. 3.0) с примерами решений.pdf (на экзамен Профессионал)
6) Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4" с примерами решений [2018]

Внимание! Есть инструкция по переходу с ЗУП 2.5 на 3.1, сделанное по видео Гряниной.

Предупреждение. Я НИЧЕГО НЕ ПРОДАЮ!!! Только меняю. Как получено - так и отдано. Для личного пользования, повышения квалификации и улучшения экологии в экономике. Совсем не продаю.

Есть еще куча книг, долго перечислять (к примеру,  по БП и Зарплате: Совместительство_Сложные вопросы.PDF)
Могу много чего достать, главное - конкретизируйте запросы ("Мне по КА...", "а мне по ERP..." и т.д тоже можно, но тогда отвечать буду дольше)

Меня интересуют курсы:

1) "Профессиональный учёт в 1С ЗУП 3.0" (https://********.ru/zup3/)
2) Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0) (от Ольги Шерст, ********.ru)
 Остальное предлагать не надо. Совсем.
Главное - спрашивайте. У меня много всякой фигни. Есть как курсы - так и книги, впрочем, это уже было.

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C ERP 2.1
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Minovich_losha

> Также могу достать:
> Концепция прикладного решения 1С ERP Управление предприятием 2 (20Гб) ч1 ч2 ч3 ч4 ч5


Можешь чуть подробнее рассказать что это такое?
Продаешь или меняешь?
спасибо

----------


## intel-m

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, курсами по *СКД* и курсом *по мобильной разработке* от курсы-по-1С.рф. на e-mail: zabbixx99@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## leo072

Нужно! 1С Комплексная автоматизация 2: учет
производства и затрат. Предложения в личку

----------


## lllmartylll

Поделитесь, пожалуйста курсом по мобильной разработке от курсы-по-1С.рф
arf1990(собака)mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## stamps

Ищется Занятие 15. Модуль 4 из курса "Разработка расширений.."

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.

Поделитесь , пожалуйста, курсами УПП от А до Я и Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С

----------


## YaroslavAkimov

Добрый день!

Надо: курс УЦ1 "ПОДГОТОВКА К ЭКЗАМЕНУ 1С:СПЕЦИАЛИСТ ПО ПЛАТФОРМЕ".

Есть:
Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 
Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3	
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3	500	
Курс по Конвертации данных 3.0
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (2016)	
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1	
Подготовка к Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по 1С:ERP	
Управленческий учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по упр. учету в ERP 2.2	1 500	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP	500	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	500	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	1 500	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	500	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)	4 000	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)

Только обмен! Покупку не предлагать!!!
Пишите на Yaroslav.Akimov.1990@yandex.ru

----------


## krolik123

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Поделитесь , пожалуйста, курсами УПП от А до Я и Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С


Подготовка к Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по 1С:ERP	какая версия ерп

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C ERP 2.1
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу "Управленческий учет в КА 2.2 (2.0), УТ 11.3 и 1C:ERP" от  ***********.рф, последнюю версию kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## mofuwo

Помогите найти курсы по УНФ fuduco@mail.ru

----------


## Olehtr

Друзья, поделитесь, пожалуйста, курсом "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3" - Курсы по 1С.рф 
 Спасибо.

----------


## Olehtr

Забыл почту - oleg1984@mail.ru

----------


## Ilyaill

Есть курс по ЗУП 2.5?

----------


## Dima8954

Приветствую

Есть курсы:
Курсы подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2 от Чистова и УЦ1
Курсы по 1С:Конвертации данных 2 и 3
Видео из Интенсива по КД 3.0
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
1С Розница 8 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт
Подготовка к Эксперту от 1с УЦ
Управленческий учет в КА 2, УТ 11 и ERP 2 БС
[1c.ru] Концепция и торговый функционал в УПП 1.3
[1c.ru] Концепция прикладного решения 1С ERP Управление предприятием 2.1
[1c.ru] Планирование и Бюджетирование в УПП 1.3
[1c.ru] Производственный учет в 1С УПП 1.3
[1c.ru] Регламентированный учет, Основные средства, НМА, Кадры и Заработная плата в 1С УПП 1.3
[Специалист] 1С Предприятие 8.2 Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С Предприятие (2013-2014)
[Специалист] 1С Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
[Специалист] М6231 Поддержка баз данных в Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2
[Специалист] М6232В Реализация баз данных в Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2

Ищу
Ускорение и оптимизация с дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки
Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С:Предприятии 8.3
Диагностика проблем производительности 1С: что конкретно тормозит систему
от 1с-курсы-рф

почта golhsl@mail.ru

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2 (Чистов)
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C ERP 2.1
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Добавлены курсы от УЦ № 1 фирмы 1С (2018 г.):

1С Эксперт и 1С Профессионал по технологическим вопросам - теория
1С Эксперт по технологическим вопросам - применение методик

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## santa1

Здравствуйте, помогите найти курс "ПОДГОТОВКА К ЭКЗАМЕНУ "1С:СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ ПО "1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8")  желательно от Чистова anndrey90@mail.ru

----------


## its_valera

Думаю Павел Чистов не готовит к такому ))))))

----------


## its_valera

Ищю курс по Упр учету в УТ и КА.
Есть курсы: мобильная разработка, администрирование, быстрый старт, зуп 3, интерфейсы, конвертация 2/3 расширения, розница, СКД.
Если нужны, обращайтесь на почту its_valera@mail.ru безвозмездно, так же если есть курсы которых нет у меня скидывайте тож на почту! Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## santa1

> Думаю Павел Чистов не готовит к такому ))))))


А я думаю, что фамилия Чистов есть не только у Павла, а еще у Дмитрия. Ну это так, на всякий случай

----------


## Kashey

Интересует курс Подготовка к 1С:Эксперту по технологическим вопросам. *Применение методик*. Обмен, есть много курсов по 1С. Предложения в личку, плиз.

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс "Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению 1С:Управление Торговлей 11.4 (11.3), Комплексная Автоматизация 2.2 (2.0) и 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2)" kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## s_newbi

Интересует курс "Интенсив по Конвертации данных 3.0". Либо полный. Если там еще и кд2 - еще лучше.

----------


## enferoff

> Ищу сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению подсистемы «Управленческий учет» в программе «1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4»
> Имею много разных курсов по 1С, могу обменяться


есть такой. напишите на почту, какие курсы у вас есть? интересуют ERP

----------


## enferoff

нужен курс по Бюджетированию ERP от Гилева

в наличии есть курсы по ERP, УПП, УТ, бухе, СКД, КД,администрированию 1С, книги тоже есть в пдф по разным программам

просьба писать на почту enferoff@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс: "УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ТОРГОВЛЕЙ. ОСНОВНЫЕ ПРИНЦИПЫ РАБОТЫ С ПРОГРАММОЙ" от УЦ №1 с последними главами "Передача товаров между организациями. Расчеты между организациями,
Финансовый результат". kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте! 

Ищу курс Конфигурирование платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.3"

----------


## Dima8954

Есть курс 1с подготовка к эксперту Основной курс. Все видео и доп материалы. Интересуют курсы от УЦ по СКД, БСП, Эксплуататор, Основы клиент-серверного программирования, Разработка распределенных информационных систем и другие для разработчиков. golhsl@mail.ru

----------


## AHang

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, курсом Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (2016). Почта anton.kv07@yandex.ru

----------


## applesound

Добрый день. Поделитесь курсом: Полный курс «1С:Конвертация данных 2.0/2.1 — Профессиональная настройка правил обмена и типовые сценарии переноса данных»

Или в обмен на:
1СПрограммист — Быстрый старт в профессию
Евгений Гилев — Программирование в 1С 8.3 - за 21 день
1-1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
2-1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
3-1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
4-1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
5-1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
6-1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
7-1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
1 Знакомство с платформой 1С 8.3 (2015) [Учебный центр 1C]
2 Основы программирования в системе 1C Предприятие 8.3
3 Основные механизмы платформы 1С Предприятие 8.3
Книги:
Радченко М.Г. 1С- Предприятие 8.3. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы (2013)
1С:Предприятие8. Конвертация данных: обмен между прикладными решениями

----------


## stamps

Здравствуйте. 
Ищется обновленный курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки" - не хватает 15-го урока

----------


## Kashey

Может кто-нибудь поделиться главами 17-18 из курса Эксперт по технологическим вопросам? Это где про Postgresql и Linux. Может и я чем смогу поделиться :D, обсуждаемо

----------


## tutta

Добрый день, может у кого-то есть материалы по 1С:Документооборот для сдачи специалиста-консультанта на 2.1. Пишите в личку, обсудим.

----------


## sapientisat

Добрый день!) У кого-нибудь есть материалы для подготовки к специалисту-консультанту по УНФ ?

Буду благодарна за помощь 

Предложения сюда или на почту

innayamomi@mail.ru

----------


## bkmz_1_

Интересует курс по мобильному приложению от центра обучения 1с (http : // edu. 1c. ru / mobile /). И Кухара Богдана (https : // kuharbogdan . com / videokursy-po-1s/ kurs-mobilnoe-prilozhenie-v-1s-8-3/) Есть курсы на обмен. Пишите в личку пришлю список

----------


## tystik

Интересует курс по конвертации данных 2.1. в личку.

----------


## романсон

Приветствую !!! интересуют курсы по программированию 1с,у меня есть курсы по бизнесу,книги редкие Дэн Кеннеди,Джей Абрахам,Яник Сильвер тд,обмен на курсы 1с в личку.

----------


## lthmvbot

Добрый день! Не поможете найти дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL к курсу "Ускорение и оптимизация"?
ap5060416@gmail.com

----------


## Kashey

> Добрый день! Не поможете найти дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL к курсу "Ускорение и оптимизация"?
> ap5060416@gmail.com


+1 Тоже ищу. Пока безрезультатно

----------


## messulete

интересует курс по конвертации 2.1. в личку

----------


## Tonik992

> Добрый день. Поделитесь курсом: Полный курс «1С:Конвертация данных 2.0/2.1 — Профессиональная настройка правил обмена и типовые сценарии переноса данных»
> 
> Или в обмен на:
> 1СПрограммист — Быстрый старт в профессию
> Евгений Гилев — Программирование в 1С 8.3 - за 21 день
> 1-1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
> 2-1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
> 3-1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
> 4-1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
> ...


Ну зачем наглеть то? Эти курсы, если приложить усилия, можно найти в интернете. Лучше в обмен предложить то, чего нет.

----------


## Анатолий777

Нужен курс по кд 2. to1c@mail.ru

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу:
[ Новый курс ] Настройка и доработка прав доступа, профилей пользователей и RLS в типовых конфигурациях УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4
[ Новый курс ] Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С
[ Новый курс ] Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С 8.3
[ Новый курс ] Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С (КА 2, УТ 11 и 1C:ERP 2) – Базовый курс
от [курсы-по****.рф]
:rolleyes:

----------


## towlier

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста курсом "Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С", есть почти все курсы по платформе, программированию и оптимизации с 1срф, в личку.

----------


## bajiepka86

> +1 Тоже ищу. Пока безрезультатно


Еще +1. Очень интересует. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## gotfrag

интересуют курсы от курсы-от-1с . рф  почта [ a y a n c h i k 2 0 0 1 собачка m a i l . r u ]

----------


## pavbvrk

Тоже ищу. Если найду, то поделюсь

----------


## pavbvrk

> Еще +1. Очень интересует. Заранее благодарен.


Тоже ищу. Если найду, то поделюсь

----------


## KillAll

Здравствуйте, мне очень нужен курс Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3 который вот тут курсы  -по-1с.р   ф/1c-v8/d   evelopment   -optimize  -querie  s/ поделитесь пожалуйста!!!! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ВСЕХ!:blush: SergiGoof2006@mail.ru

----------


## bkmz_1_

Ищу курсы от *************.рф:

"Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3" (2019 года) 
"Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С"

Пишите на почту gjxnf84@ukr.net

----------


## axit

Ищу курс Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0)  от курсы РФ
В замен могу поделиться имеющимися курсами, например по конвертации или другими.

----------


## Noxie

Ищу курсы:
1С:Эксперт по технологическим вопросам. ПРИМЕНЕНИЕ МЕТОДИК
Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3" (2019 года) 
Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С

----------


## Skarty

Добрый день. Ищу курс "Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (2016)". Все предложения в личку.

----------


## Lesna

Есть курсы от еду .1с 2018 года
НДС. Что нового? Реализация в 1С:Бухгалтерия" - 12.2018 
(рассматриваются 6 примеров по переходу на НДС 20% в БП 3.0)

"Концепция прикладного решения "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4.6" от 10.2018
Три онлайн-курса для начинающих программистов - 08.2018
Эксперт по технологическим вопросам - 03.2018
Только на обмен

----------


## Powersiberian

Есть курсы:
Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)(https://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/1c-v8/skd/)
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения (https://www.1c-uc3.ru/web-progtip.html)
Видеокурс "Администратор 1С" v: 1.6 (Все модули) (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/598980/)
Видеокурс "Разработка по промышленным стандартам на платформе 1С:Предприятие."  - обе части (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/597500/)
1С: ERP Управление предприятием 2. Бюджетирование, Редакция 2.4 (https://www.specialist.ru/course/1serp4)

*Только на обмен!*
Интересуют курсы по бюджетированию в ERP 2.4, свежие курсы по специалисту по платформе

----------


## MegaDwarf

Добрый день! А подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно обменяться курсами? Вот у меня есть порядка 6 курсов от *************.рф, но они же, на сколько я понимаю, привязаны к конкретному компу... Каким образом обмен-то осуществлять?

----------


## krolik123

> Добрый день! А подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно обменяться курсами? Вот у меня есть порядка 6 курсов от *************.рф, но они же, на сколько я понимаю, привязаны к конкретному компу... Каким образом обмен-то осуществлять?


ну отличить их от компа) есть разные способы) можешь тупо снимать экран, можно использовать внешнюю видеокарту, ну или обратиться к профессионалам, за не бесплатно конечно

----------


## krolik123

причем придется в вручную удалять свои личные данные, если они все еще так делают

----------


## semenoof

Народ, можете поделиться курсом Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)? semenoof@ya.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## krolik123

> Народ, можете поделиться курсом Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)? semenoof@ya.ru. Спасибо.


в паблике все давным давно лежит, могут посоветовать сайт pirat.ca  Что в паблике не найдется, обращайтесь) slava53145@gmail.com

----------


## lmh88

> Ищу курсы от *************.рф:
> 
> "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3" (2019 года) 
> "Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С"
> 
> Пишите на почту gjxnf84@ukr.net


Здравствуйте! Тоже очень нужен данный курс lmh88@mail.ru

----------


## volodя

Добрый день кто может поделится курсами помогите интересует  курс от 1c по ЕРП производство и Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Буду очень благодарен 
1661200@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## Leonardoooe

> Ищу курсы от *************.рф:
> "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3" (2019 года) 
> "Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С"
> Пишите на почту gjxnf84@ukr.net


Здравствуйте! Тоже нужен этот курс leonardoooe@mail.ru

----------


## bkmz_1_

Кого интересует курс "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3" (2019 года)" - пишите в личку

----------


## Skarty

Добрый день.
Ищу курс "Базовый курс по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP 2.4 (Евгений Гилев)"

----------


## dessperado

Добрый день!

Ищу курсы 1с рф:
1. Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
2. 1С:Конвертация данных 2.1 – Профессиональная настройка правил обмена и типовые сценарии переноса данных
3. Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
4. Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки
5. Настройка и доработка прав доступа, профилей пользователей и RLS в типовых конфигурациях УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4

Готов поделиться курсами:
КД 3
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций
Комплексная программа. Программирование в системе  1С Предприятие 8.3
Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0).  Версия 1.1.3
Ускорение 2016
Разработка мобильных приложений (2016)
1С Программист. Быстрый старт в профессию
Повышение производительности и стабильности работы системы на базе 1С Предприятие
Администрирование
Спец-конс Бюджетирование по ERP 
Интенсив по производству 1С:ERP ред. 2 .и2 учету затрат в
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
Розница
Ошибки в учете: найти и обезвредить
СКД

----------


## Skarty

> Добрый день!
> 
> СКД


Укажите почту для связи

----------


## axit

axit@yandex.ru

----------


## dessperado

dessperado@bk.ru

----------


## denislihos

infa-red@yandex.ru

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Появился новый курс "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.4 [1с-курсы-рф]"

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Kagraman

Имеется:
От УЦ №1 
"НДС. Что нового? Реализация в 1С:Бухгалтерия" (рассматриваются 6 примеров по переходу на НДС 20% в БП 3.0) от 12.2018
"Концепция прикладного решения "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4.6" от 10.2018
"Три онлайн-курса для начинающих программистов" - 08.2018
"Эксперт по технологическим вопросам" - 03.2018

От *************.рф
Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3- 01.2019


На обмен, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## NGExx

Неожиданно обнаружились ссылки на все 8 новых курсов от проекта ****************.рф
Чьи они - не ведаю, да и не интересно. :)
Предложения в личку.

----------


## Kagraman

Имеется:
От УЦ №1 
"НДС. Что нового? Реализация в 1С:Бухгалтерия" (рассматриваются 6 примеров по переходу на НДС 20% в БП 3.0) от 12.2018
"Концепция прикладного решения "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4.6" от 10.2018
"Три онлайн-курса для начинающих программистов" - 08.2018
"Эксперт по технологическим вопросам" - 03.2018

От *************.рф
Подготовка к аттестации 1С: Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3- 01.2019
Специалист-консультант по производству ERP 2.4  - 01.2019

На обмен, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## NGExx

Список:
    Базовый курс по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP 2.4 (Евгений Гилев)
    Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С
    Настройка и доработка прав доступа, профилей пользователей и RLS в типовых конфигурациях УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4 (Евгений Гилев, Василий Ханевич)
    Основы производственного учета (Игорь Бурьяненко)
    Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе (7 авторов, 6 месяцев работы, объем порядка 1 000 страниц А4) 
    Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.4 (Евгений Гилев)
    Производственное планирование в 1C:ERP 2.4
    Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С (КА 2.4, УТ 11.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4) – Базовый курс

----------


## fin577

> Неожиданно обнаружились ссылки на все 8 новых курсов от проекта ****************.рф
> Чьи они - не ведаю, да и не интересно. :)
> Предложения в личку.


Не отправляются сообщения "Сайт forum.ruboard.ru пока не может обработать этот запрос."
Оставьте почту

----------


## Kagraman

Имеется:
От УЦ №1 
"НДС. Что нового? Реализация в 1С:Бухгалтерия" (рассматриваются 6 примеров по переходу на НДС 20% в БП 3.0) от 12.2018
"Концепция прикладного решения "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4.6" от 10.2018
"Три онлайн-курса для начинающих программистов" - 08.2018
"Эксперт по технологическим вопросам" - 03.2018

От *************.рф
Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3- 01.2019
Специалист-консультант по производству ERP 2.4  [2019]

На обмен, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Giotto

Имеются в наличии курсы:

- "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по производству в ERP 2.4 (2019)"
- "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2019)" 

от проекта kуpcы-пo-1c.рф

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Noxie

Ищу курсы:

1. Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С
2. Подготовка к 1С:Эксперту по технологическим вопросам. *Применение методик*

----------


## Kagraman

Имеется:
От УЦ №1 
"НДС. Что нового? Реализация в 1С:Бухгалтерия" (рассматриваются 6 примеров по переходу на НДС 20% в БП 3.0) от 12.2018
"Концепция прикладного решения "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4.6" от 10.2018
"Три онлайн-курса для начинающих программистов" - 08.2018
"Эксперт по технологическим вопросам" - 03.2018

От *************.рф
Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3- 01.2019
Специалист-консультант по производству ERP 2.4  [2019]

На обмен, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

Добрый день.
Есть курс "Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3." Но не хватает видео Уроков по Себестоимости и Фин Результату и по межфирменным продажа.

Если есть у кого-то можете поделиться? Почта work1286@gmail.com
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Skarty

Ищу курс "Базовый курс по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP 2.4 (Евгений Гилев)".

Предложения в личку или на почту a.romanov@autorambler.ru

----------


## veraperev

Всем привет ищу  курсы от УЦ№1 по Рознице,Бухгалтерии,Зарпла  те,Комплексной. У кого есть - пишите на почту mary1c1979@gmail.com

----------


## machachacka

Всем привет! 
Ищу курсы Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ, КА и 1C:ERP 
Готов частично компенсировать ваши старания в разумных пределах

----------


## machachacka

machachacka@mail.ru

----------


## bkmz_1_

Кого интересуют курсы: "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3" (2019-го) и "Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С" пишите в личку

----------


## NGExx

Есть свежие курсы 2019 года:
Базовый курс по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP 2.4 (Евгений Гилев)
Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С
Настройка и доработка прав доступа, профилей пользователей и RLS в типовых конфигурациях УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4 (Евгений Гилев, Василий Ханевич)
Основы производственного учета (Игорь Бурьяненко)
Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе (7 авторов, 6 месяцев работы, объем порядка 1 000 страниц А4)
Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.4 (Евгений Гилев)
Производственное планирование в 1C:ERP 2.4
Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С (КА 2.4, УТ 11.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4) – Базовый курс 

С предложениями - в личку.

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

Добрый день.
Есть курс "Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3." Последний урок, который есть - 81.Закрытие месяца. Нет уроков по Фин. Результату. 

Если есть у кого-то можете поделиться? Почта work1286@gmail.com
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Kagraman

Имеется:
От УЦ №1 
"НДС. Что нового? Реализация в 1С:Бухгалтерия" (рассматриваются 6 примеров по переходу на НДС 20% в БП 3.0) от 12.2018
"Концепция прикладного решения "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4.6" от 10.2018
"Три онлайн-курса для начинающих программистов" - 08.2018
"Эксперт по технологическим вопросам" - 03.2018

От *************.рф
Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 [2019]
Специалист-консультант по производству ERP 2.4  [2019]
Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С [2019]
На обмен, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## EgN_Gepard

Есть доступ записям курсов от УЦ №1 "Подготовка к экзамену Специалист-консультант по Бухгалтерии".
Читает Чистов. Доступны все ранее прочитанные им курсы по этому экзамену.
Доступ действует по 20 марта 2019.

За остальным в личку.

----------


## gloomprov

Приму в дар.
Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 [2019]
Специалист-консультант по производству ERP 2.4 [2019]
Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С [2019]
И все любые курсы по Языку запросв

gloomprov@gmail.com

----------


## VOD

Доброго времени суток! Ищу курс подготовки к аттестации специалиста по платформе 1с 8.3 (Белоусов) vados647@gmail.com

----------


## MurkaMurlo

Имеются курсы
1)Кадровый учет в программе 1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 3.1
2)Профессиональная работа в программе "1С:Документооборот 8", Редакция 2.1
3)Знакомство с платформой 1С Предприятие 8
4)Основные механизмы платформы 1С Предприятие 8


Обменяю на курс "Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)" или "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки."

----------


## V807

Виктор, мне также нужен курс "Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций". Поделись ссылкой пожалуйста, буду очень признателен.
Влад.

----------


## V807

Привет. Есть КД2, нужен "Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций"

----------


## less102

всем привет. есть курс Белоусова подготовка к спецу по платформе. с предложениями в личку less.paul@yandex.ru

----------


## axit

Ищу курсы по прохождение Консультант-специалиста по ЕРП
В частности интересуют вот такие курсы:
1) ПОДГОТОВКА К ЭКЗАМЕНУ СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ 1С:ERP 2.4. ПРОИЗВОДСТВО И РЕМОНТЫ - http://edu.1c.ru/goncharov/
2) ПОДГОТОВКА К ЭКЗАМЕНУ СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ 1С:ERP 2.4. УПРАВЛЕНЧЕСКИЙ УЧЕТ - http://edu.1c.ru/erp/
Может еще какие есть курсы, материалы, решения билетов по данному экзамену
Взамен могу предложить множество разных курсов по 1С, как про работе с программами, так и по программированию.

----------


## V807

А "Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций" есть?

----------


## Алексей Тап

Здравствуйте. Только зарегился на вашем форуме. Новичок в 1С - писал свою управляемую форму. Хочу сдать на 1с проф по УПП. Что посоветуете - может кто поделится вопросами с решениями?

----------


## axit

да, "Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций" имеется

----------


## Maksim055

Ищу курс складской учет в в 1С:ERP. Скиньте Плиз кто нибудь

----------


## V807

Поделишься ?

----------


## Maksim055

Чем? Сам ищу .

----------


## V807

Извини, перепутал окно. Меня интересует "Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций"

----------


## V807

Поделишься ?

----------


## Kagraman

Имеется:
От УЦ №1 
"НДС. Что нового? Реализация в 1С:Бухгалтерия" (рассматриваются 6 примеров по переходу на НДС 20% в БП 3.0) от 12.2018
"Концепция прикладного решения "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4.6" от 10.2018
"Три онлайн-курса для начинающих программистов" - 08.2018
"Эксперт по технологическим вопросам" - 03.2018

От *************.рф
Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 [2019]
Специалист-консультант по производству ERP 2.4 [2019]
Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С [2019]

от Специалист(Баумана‎)
Подготовка к аттестации 1С Специалист по платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3 [2018]
1С ERP Управление предприятием 2. Бюджетирование [2018]
На обмен, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## bkmz_1_

Ищу курс по бизнес-процессам от центра обучения 1С 
http://1c.ru/rus/partners/training/u...rse.jsp?id=156

----------


## bkmz_1_

Ищу курс "Разработка интерфейса прикладного решения в "1С:Предприятии 8.3" (такси)" от центра обучения 1С:
http://1c.ru/rus/partners/training/u...rse.jsp?id=161

----------


## bkmz_1_

Ищу курс "Применение агрегатов, индексов" от центра обучения 1С
https://www.1c-uc3.ru/web-agregaty.html

----------


## fin577

Ищу курс "[ Новый курс, 2019 ] Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С (КА 2.4, УТ 11.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4) – Базовый курс"

----------


## Stas_Timohin

Добрый день!

Надо: курс "Применение агрегатов, индексов" от центра обучения 1С https://www.1c-uc3.ru/web-agregaty.html

Есть:
Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 
Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3	
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3	500	
Курс по Конвертации данных 3.0
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (2016)	
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1	
Подготовка к Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по 1С:ERP	
Управленческий учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по упр. учету в ERP 2.2	1 500	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP	500	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	500	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	1 500	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	500	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)	4 000	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)

Только обмен! Покупку не предлагать!!!
Пишите на Stas_Timohin_92@mail.ru

----------


## Kagraman

А что за ценник рядом с названиями курсов?

----------


## Stas_Timohin

> А что за ценник рядом с названиями курсов?


Не обращать внимания! Это заметки для себя, случайно их перенес, это не в коем случае не ценники. Только меняю эти курсы на курс "Применение агрегатов, индексов", не продаю!

----------


## Elvisbl

Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 
Обменяюсь курсами по программированию
hlopotov1993@gmail.com

----------


## erplamer

Имеется курс: Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам (редакция 1С:ERP 2.4)

Хочу обменять на один из:
Основы производственного учета в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2) (2019)
Базовый курс по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP 2.4 (2019)
Производственное планирование в 1C:ERP 2.4. Построение графика производства и управление цехом (MES) (2019)
Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С (КА 2.4, УТ 11.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4) – Базовый курс (2019)
Объемно-календарное планирование в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2), КА 2.4 (2.2) и УТ 11.4 (11.3): продажи, производство, закупки и обеспечение потребностей
Подготовка к Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP 2.1


писать в личку

----------


## bkmz_1_

> Надо: курс "Применение агрегатов, индексов" от центра обучения 1С https://www.1c-uc3.ru/web-agregaty.html


Если найдешь - пиши. Мне тоже надо.

----------


## drlegion

Ищу 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Конфигурация "WMS Логистика. Управление складом". Редакция 4.5. Руководство пользователя (в двух частях)
И другую информацию по этой конфигурации. Буду очень благодарен за помощь.
Ссылка в этой теме ранее, не работает.

----------


## neomatrix

Добрый день!
приму в дар курс Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С:ERP 2.4
или обменяю на лицензии/поддержку по моб торговле агентоид.

----------


## Vovanic1978

Добрый день есть полный курс http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/598980/ интересуют

Курсы по 1С:Конвертации данных 2 и 3
Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3

----------


## krolik123

> Добрый день есть полный курс http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/598980/ интересуют
> 
> Курсы по 1С:Конвертации данных 2 и 3
> Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
> Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3


На сколько свежий курс?

----------


## Vovanic1978

> На сколько свежий курс?


Тот что по ссылке последний 1,6

----------


## Kagraman

Имеется:
От УЦ №1 
"НДС. Что нового? Реализация в 1С:Бухгалтерия" (рассматриваются 6 примеров по переходу на НДС 20% в БП 3.0) от 12.2018
"Концепция прикладного решения "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4.6" от 10.2018
"Три онлайн-курса для начинающих программистов" - 08.2018
"Эксперт по технологическим вопросам" - 03.2018

От *************.рф
Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 [2019]
Специалист-консультант по производству ERP 2.4 [2019]
Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С [2019]

от Специалист(Баумана‎)
Подготовка к аттестации 1С Специалист по платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3 [2018]
1С ERP Управление предприятием 2. Бюджетирование [2018]
На обмен, kagraman@gmail.com

----------

zena19 (30.10.2019)

----------


## Collinn

Всем привет, поделитесь пожста курсами от профбух!

----------


## fisher91

> Всем привет, поделитесь пожста курсами от профбух!


Что именно надо? У них их много было в разное время.

----------


## Collinn

Последниц курс по зарплате есть?

----------


## Collinn

> Что именно надо? У них их много было в разное время.


Последний курс по зарплате есть?

----------


## fisher91

> Последний курс по зарплате есть?


Есть.

----------


## NIkolay_L

Добрый день.
Случайно этого курса ни у кого нет?
https://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai...rade-practice/
Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Дмитрий1С2019

Кто нибудь изучает курс БСП?
Есть решения заданий?

----------


## Shaldryn

Всем привет,
ищу курсы
Разработка распределенных информационных систем в "1С:Предприятие 8.3" (Новый) от УЦ№1
Интеграция и обмен данными от УЦ№3
1С:Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными [с] от https://www.specialist.ru

пишите, обсудим, либо обмен, либо покупку

----------


## dessperado

Всем привет!

Есть у кого-нибудь 65 кейсов по УТ?
Могу поделиться имеющимися курсами

----------


## zena19

Добрый вечер, как можно с вами связаться?

----------


## ggoodini

SvetaS2019] не могу вам написать лс, так у вас превышен допустимый объём сообщений.

----------


## Elvisbl

Добрый день! 
Интересует: Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0/2.1
Есть: подготовка к специалисут и курс по расширениям

----------


## Elvisbl

Добрый день! 
Интересует: Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0/2.1
Есть: подготовка к специалисту и курс по расширениям

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.Кто может поделиться курсами по конфигурации 1С УСО 2.0 ?

----------


## NGExx

Ищу (обменяю или куплю) курсы от УЦ №3
- Анализ проблем производительности SQL Server 2017. Расширенные события 
- Microsoft SQL Server 2017 для поддержки системы "1С:Предприятие 8": администрирование, оптимизация, обеспечение безопасности

----------


## 1Сидор

Народ, кому не сложно, киньте курсов, любых, всем буду очень благодарен, только начинаю свой путь в 1с, взамен могу дать только "Основные механизмы платформы 1С:Предприятие", спасибо.
egsidor72@gmail.com

----------


## Hellhackee

Куплю или обменяю курс "Применение агрегатов, индексов" и ИНТЕГРАЦИЯ 1С С РАЗЛИЧНЫМИ СИСТЕМАМИ от nizamov.school. Предложения в ЛС.

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, курсом

Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис)

----------


## ggoodini

Есть ли у кого-нибудь курс «БИЗНЕС-ПРОЦЕССЫ» ДЛЯ ПОДГОТОВКИ
К ЭКЗАМЕНУ 1С:СПЕЦИАЛИСТ ПО ПЛАТФОРМЕ" http://edu.1c.ru/biz/? Есть много курсов к обмену.

----------


## Pennywise

Есть курсы к обмену
Никитина Н. - Простая Торговля в 1с
<YЦ3>
Гончаров Обмены
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
УЦ3.РешениеЗадачиСпеца
Методички ОУ,БУ,ПР, 2014
Методичка Обмены
Web- сервисы, oData
</УЦ3>
<YЦ1>
Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Богачев Филиппов Эксперт 2017
Подготовка к эксперту
ПРоф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Сценарное тестирование
УТ 11.1
УТ 11.2
УТ 11.3
Новые возможности редакции 11.1 конфигурации Управление торговлей
УТ 10.3
УУ ERP2.2.3. Гончаров
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию 
Ведение учета в программе 1С Упрощенка 8
Видео_Запросы
Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить!
Рассчитываем зарплату в программе 1С Зарплата и управление персоналом
ТОИР
УНФ
Материалы kb.1c.ru
Мобильное приложение (методичка и базы)
Разработка распределенных систем 1с
</YЦ1>
<Специалист>

1C82SKVL_(Специалист)1СПредприя  тие 8.2 Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1СПредприятие  (2013, 2014)
Комплексная программа. Программирование в системе  1С Предприятие 8.3
[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
</Специалист>
<Профбух>
ЗУП3.0 + VIP
ЗУП 3.0 ПРОФ
Бухгалтерский и налоговый учёт в 1СБухгалтерия 8
</Профбух>
<1cpф>
Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки    
Объемно-календарное планирование в 1С:ERP 2, КА 2 и УТ 11  
Управленческий учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по упр. учету в ERP 2.4   
КД2.1
КД3.0
Разработка моб.приложений
Разработка и монетизация коммерческих мобильных приложений на 1С
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Интерфейсы и формы
Базовый и продвинутый
СКД 2016
1С Программист. Быстрый старт в профессию
Спец по платформе
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Упр учет ЕРП 2.2
Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP (редакция 2.2) 
Интенсив ERP 2.2
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
Спец по производству и ремонтам
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1СERP 2 и КА 2 2016/2017
Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению 1С:Управление Торговлей 11.3, Комплексная Автоматизация 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2 Торговые и складские операции, Маркетинг, Доставка, Планирование и Обеспечение
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты
Розница
УПП от А до Я
УПП Бюджетирование
УПП Планирования производства
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Евгений Гилев - Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Профессионал по УТ 11
-КА ()
Администрирование
Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Подготовка к 1с Эксперт
</1cpф>
<Инфостарт> 
Разработка по промышленным стандартам (ч.1,2)
</ Инфостарт >

< ЦПП>
Первые шаги и введение в конфигурирование
Решение оперативных задач
Решение бухгалтерских задач
Решение расчетных задач
Использование запросов
Разработка отчетов с использованием СКД
</ЦПП>

Пишите в лс.

Нужны курсы 
https://nizamov.school/courses/integration1s/web1s/
https://nizamov.school/courses/integration1s/bitrix24/
https://nizamov.school/courses/integration1s/full/

Только обмен

----------


## igor-bodnaruk

У меня есть.

----------


## NSerget

Есть курсы от УЦ №3

На данный момент наличии "Решение задачи похожей на экзаменационную".
Могу получить и другие (проводим обучение сотрудников, по этому берем курсы)

Писать в личку

----------


## SMveter

*Отличный видеокурс:*
*Название:* 1С: Бухгалтерия для начинающих и не только. Видеокурс
*Год выхода:* 2019
*Автор курса:* Шулова Ольга
*Продажник:* *Учет Без Забот*
*Продолжительность:* 09:54:06
*Формат:* MP4
*Видео:* AVC, 1280x720, ~3 533 kb/s
*Аудио:* AAC, 152 Kbps, 48.0 KHz
*Размер:* 9.42 GB
*Скрытый текст*


> Доступен по *адресу*, после регистрации на форуме 2bay.club. Стоимость: 100Р.

----------


## SMveter

*«УПП от А до Я»: Полный дистанционный тренинг по 1С:Управление производственным предприятием* 

 

*Название:* «УПП от А до Я»: Полный дистанционный тренинг по 1С:Управление производственным предприятием 
*Продажник:* Курсы по 1С.рф
*Размер:* 16.7 GB

Описание




> Доступен по адресу, после регистрации. Стоимость: 150Р.

----------


## Руслан_88

Здравствуйте! Если не сложно поделитесь ссылкой на курсы Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С:ERP 2.4 и Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С Предприятие 8.3, почта awd_flash@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## nyraliev1c1

> Список:
>       Настройка и доработка прав доступа, профилей пользователей и RLS в типовых конфигурациях УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4 (Евгений Гилев, Василий Ханевич)


Интересует этот курс.

----------


## Кикимер

Здравствуйте! Если не сложно поделитесь ссылкой на курсы Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С:ERP 2.4 и Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С Предприятие 8.3, почта as.08@mail.ru

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.
Вам удалось найти эти курсы? 
Нужны курсы
https://nizamov.school/courses/integration1s/web1s/
https://nizamov.school/courses/integration1s/bitrix24/
https://nizamov.school/courses/integration1s/full/

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.
Кто может поделится курсом курса https://1c.ru/rus/partners/training/...urse.jsp?id=75

----------


## gfi

Добрый день! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на курс: Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С:ERP 2.4
gfi_gs21@mail.ru
Спасибо заранее!!!!

----------


## slife

Добрый день, интересует курс Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис)
fleshka22@gmail.com

----------


## jusin

Добрый день,
Ищу курсы из этого списка:
Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С (КА 2.4, УТ 11.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4) – Базовый курс
Управленческий учет в КА 2.2 (2.0), УТ 11.3 и 1C:ERP 2.4 (2.2): Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Объемно-календарное планирование в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2), КА 2.4 (2.2) и УТ 11.4 (11.3): продажи, производство, закупки и обеспечение потребностей
1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний
Настройка и доработка прав доступа, профилей пользователей и RLS
Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

На обмен есть курсы по УТ, платформе, erp.
jusin@yandex.ru

----------


## jusin

Всем спасибо, кто откликнулся!
Самоизоляция до 30го , поэтому посмотрела бы еще что-то из этого:
1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний
1C:Бухгалтерия 8 (редакция 3.0). Уровень 1. Автоматизированный бухгалтерский учет
1С: Управление нашей фирмой (УНФ). Управленческий учет для малого бизнеса
Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
1С:Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
Тут почти все от _рф, можно и другие аналогичные.

На обмен много чего есть по УТ, платформе, erp.
jusin@yandex.ru

----------


## Руслан_88

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на курс Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3, почта awd_flash@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## s'el_bossa

Добрейшего времени суток! Есть ли у кого данный курс? https://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai...s-attestation/ почта freee.man@yandex.ru Спасибо!

----------


## patalgen

> Добрейшего времени суток! Есть ли у кого данный курс? https://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai...s-attestation/ почта freee.man@yandex.ru Спасибо!


Аналогично, тоже ищу! К обмену много чего могу предложить

----------


## nataliaks

Добрый день, есть у кого такой курс? Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Очень нужен. Спасибо

----------


## Golopagos

Кому нужен курс Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Управление торговлей 8» напишите на nebuchadnezzar19@mail.ru

----------


## jusin

Добрый день,
На скрине курсы на обмен.
Меняю на актуальные (2017г.в и свежее) курсы, которых нет в списке, в приоритете УТ, ERP, Платформа, CRM, БП, ЗУП.
Ну и может быть есть у кого-то Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Управление торговлей 8» на обмен, а не на продажу?

----------


## jusin

jusin@yandex.ru




> Добрый день,
> На скрине курсы на обмен.
> Меняю на актуальные (2017г.в и свежее) курсы, которых нет в списке, в приоритете УТ, ERP, Платформа, CRM, БП, ЗУП.
> Ну и может быть есть у кого-то Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Управление торговлей 8» на обмен, а не на продажу?

----------


## Викторка

Добрый день.
Ищу качественные курсы по Бухгалтерии. Может кто то что то предложить. На обмен есть много всего из старых курсов.

----------


## IIADJIA

День добрый! Есть у кого ответы на ДЗ по курсу :   Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С (КА 2.4, УТ 11.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4) – Базовый курс

----------


## Викторка

Ищу курсы по 1С Бухгалтерии от специалиста или от учебных центров. Почта svikator@mail.ru

----------


## Crash[FreeMan]

> Добрый день, есть у кого такой курс? Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Очень нужен. Спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/EuQXU

----------


## cdb

Ищу Детальный разбор 621 вопроса теста 1С:Профессионал по 1С:ERP https://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai...-professional/ cdb.exp@yandex.ru

----------


## cdb

Ищу "Детальный разбор 621 вопроса теста 1С:Профессионал по 1С:ERP" https://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai...-professional/
cdb.ecp@yandex.ru

----------


## shulinajana

Ищу курс "Подготовка к экзамену 1С:Специалист по Бухгалтерии"  от третьего учебного центра . shulinajana@yandex.ru

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу базу с курса "Система Компоновки Данных УЦ №3", kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## axit

Ищу курс "Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам" от КурсыРФ
Могу либо купить либо обменять на имеющиеся у меня другие курсы.
Пишите в личку.

----------


## Руслан_88

Здравствуйте! Ищу курсы Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения от УЦ №3, Основы производственного учета в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2), Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет в 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 ред 3.0 ОСНО и кадровый и зарплатный учет в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред 2.5, 3.х от Профбух8.ru.
В обмен есть: Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С ERP 2.4, Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С Предприятие 8.3, Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД), Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С Предприятие 8.3, Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки, 1С Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат, Подготовка к аттестации 1С Специалист по платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3, Практические задачи уровня 1С Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.4 (11.3), КА 2.4 (2.2) и 1C ERP 2.4, Базовый курс по учету производства и затрат в 1C ERP 2.4, Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С (КА 2.4, УТ 11.4 и 1CERP 2.4) – Базовый курс, УПП от А до Я, 1С Программист - Быстрый старт в профессию!, Администратор 1С v2.0. Почта awd_flash@mail.ru

----------


## Carb13

Привет, ищу курсы
Настройка и доработка прав доступа, профилей пользователей и RLS
https://*************.рф/courses/acc...es-rls-config/

Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3
на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
https://*************.рф/1c-v8/skd/

Базовый курс по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP 2.4
https://*************.рф/courses/erp2-mfc-base-course/

Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С – Базовый курс
https://*************.рф/courses/upr-uchet-base-course/

Управленческий учет в трех конфигурациях:
https://*************.рф/ka2/base-course/

Курс по управленческому учету в 1C:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант
https://*************.рф/courses/att...2-2-upr-uchet/

Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам (редакция 1С:ERP 2.4)
https://*************.рф/courses/erp...n-attestation/

На обмен есть 
Объемно-календарное планирование в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2), КА 2.4 (2.2) и УТ 11.4 (11.3): продажи, производство, закупки и обеспечение потребностей
https://*************.рф/courses/erp-2-trade-planning/

----------


## ggoodini

Готов меняться на курс "Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Управление торговлей 8»" от курсы по 1с. Есть много других курсов.

----------


## atrser

Привет, ищу курсы
1. Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис) 
2. Интеграция и обмен данными
3. Блокировки
4. Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения

----------


## вутшер

Привет. Ищу курс
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения от УЦ №3

----------


## lodochkin

Доброго.Ищу курс " Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3"
в личку или на koyoteg@yandex.ru

----------


## evgenjola

Ищу курс Внедрение прикладного решения "1С:Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8" . Редакция 2.0 от 1 УЦ.
На обмен есть что предложить.
h.evgen@rambler.ru

----------


## giras

Добрый день! Также ищу курс "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3". буду благодарен за ссылку в личку.

----------


## E_Andrey

Добрый день!
Ищу курс: КОНЦЕПЦИЯ ПРИКЛАДНОГО РЕШЕНИЯ "1С:ERP УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕМ 2". Обучение на версии 2.4.6.

----------


## rofenak924

Добрый день! Есть у кого видео курс Ведение учета в прикладном решении «1С:Медицина. Больничная аптека»? Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## ygab

Курсы по 1С:Документооборот 8, есть у кого , готов обменяться или купить

----------


## Kagraman

> Курсы по 1С:Документооборот 8, есть у кого , готов обменяться или купить


Есть такой курс

----------


## ygab

что вам интересует, и чей курс от кого , год какой

----------


## Kagraman

> что вам интересует, и чей курс от кого , год какой


пиши kagraman@gmail.com

----------

ygab (22.06.2020)

----------


## Nikolay112

Доброго дня. Ищу курсы от УЦ №3:
1. Интеграция и обмен данными
2. Web- сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис)

На обмен много всего. hecatee123@mail.ru

----------


## ggoodini

Интересуют курсы по конфигурации "1С:УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ХОЛДИНГОМ 8" (бюджетирование, закупки, казначейство). На обмен есть множество курсов по ЕРП, УТ.

----------


## Setufanet

Здравствуйте, нужен курс Белоусова по подготовке к 1с специалист по платформе 8937322@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Нужен курс "Настройка и доработка прав доступа, профилей пользователей и RLS", kagraman@gmail.com

На обмен есть много чего!

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс "Основные принципы работы с программой "1С:Управление торговлей 8. Редакция 11.4" и торговый функционал в "1С:Комплексная автоматизация 2", от УЦ1 или УЦ3, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## ygab

нужны курсы по Конвертации данных 3.0+2.1. На обмен ПОДГОТОВКА К ЭКЗАМЕНУ 1С СПЕЦИАЛИСТ ПО ПЛАТФОРМЕ УЦ №1 2020 Белоусов, 3 курса для начинающих программистов 2020 майские

----------


## Kagraman

Есть много курсов на обмен, пишите kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## vas-p13

Доброго времени суток. Ищу видеозаписи курса "Конфигурирование платформы 1с предприятие 8.3" Уц №1 Павла Белоусова. Если у кого есть, пишите в лс или на vas-p13@yandex.ru

----------


## serg999h

Добрый день. Может кто поделиться курсом "Основы разработки по промышленным стандартам на платформе 1С:Предприятие"?
Спасибо.

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.
Кто может поделится курсом https://1c.ru/rus/partners/training/...urse.jsp?id=75 Конфигурирование платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.3". Напишите в ЛС

----------


## ilnur74

Добрый день, ищу курс Белоусова "1С:Предприятие 8.3. Механизм системы компоновки данных".

В обмен могу предложить курс Белоусова "Конфигурирование платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.3" от февраля 2020 г + методичка с файлами
 или курс Белоусова "ПОДГОТОВКА К ЭКЗАМЕНУ 1С:СПЕЦИАЛИСТ ПО ПЛАТФОРМЕ" январь 2020

----------


## atk6013

*БОЛЬШОЕ количество курсов*. В том числе новых, также решения экзаменационных билетов.
Готов обменяться на то, чего нет (можете скидывать свой список, я посмотрю сам) или на другие нематериальные активы.
На почту atk102804@gmail.com

----------


## lodochkin

В поисках курсов, а так же решений билетов специалист по УТ 11.4

----------


## sckifff

Добрый день!
Ищу курс: КОНЦЕПЦИЯ ПРИКЛАДНОГО РЕШЕНИЯ "1С:ERP УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕМ 2". Обучение на версии 2.4.6.

----------


## alexshape

Добрый день, прошу скинуть курс "РАЗРАБОТКА МОБИЛЬНЫХ ПРИЛОЖЕНИЙ НА 1С 8.3" 2016 года, у кого есть. спасибо заранее
support1cSema@ya.ru

----------


## alexshape

Добрый день, прошу скинуть курс "РАЗРАБОТКА МОБИЛЬНЫХ ПРИЛОЖЕНИЙ НА 1С 8.3" 2016 года, у кого есть. спасибо заранее
support1cSema@ya.ru

----------


## gfi

Всем добрый день! 
У кого есть курс по конвертации 2.0. Поделитесь пожалуйста.
Спасибо.

----------


## KS@ndr

Добрый день, коллеги! Ищу курс "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3" . Буду очень благодарен. Могу предложить имеющие курсы взамен. В лс, пожалуйста.

----------


## teilor_ser

Добрый день! Есть Мобильный Тренажер 1С ПРОФ ERP 2.4 формат apk, обменяю на Тренажер 1С ПРОФ Платформа 8.3 формат apk.

----------


## ortran

Всем здравствуйте. Ищу курс "КОНФИГУРИРОВАНИЕ ПЛАТФОРМЫ "1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3"" от товарища Белоусова.
Предложения в ЛС. 
Всем бобра!

----------


## ggoodini

Ищу курс по по работе в 1С:Документооборот 2.1. Желательно самый актуальный. На обмен есть несколько курсов.

----------


## serg999h

Добрый день. Ищу на обмен курс "Концепция автоматизации предприятия" Андрей Мироненко.

----------


## wegoma

Пакет курсов 8 в 1(полный курс по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3)  курс ведет Сергей Калинкин, есть у кого- нить

----------


## aeryshov

Добрый вечер! Ищу курс "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3" Белоусов 2020.Есть курсы на обмен. borolgin06@rambler.ru.

----------


## semenoof

Здравствуйте. Ищу курс "Комплексная автоматизация 2 учет производства и затрат практика-учета" - Дарья Мошкина. https://1c.praktikaucheta.ru/1c-KA-2-proizvodstvo. Нет ни у кого?

----------


## kov495

Добрый день, у кого есть курсы по 1с ERP 2.4 по упр учету.
k o v 4 9 5 @gmail.com (без пробелов)

----------


## ygab

Ищу курс по "Система Компоновки Данных" УЦ3, на обмен много что есть

----------


## Carb13

Привет, ищу курсы


Базовый курс по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP 2.4
https://*************.рф/courses/erp2-mfc-base-course/

Управленческий учет в трех конфигурациях:
https://*************.рф/ka2/base-course/

Курс по управленческому учету в 1C:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант
https://*************.рф/courses/att...2-2-upr-uchet/

Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам (редакция 1С:ERP 2.4)
https://*************.рф/courses/erp...n-attestation/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
На обмен есть

Объемно-календарное планирование в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2), КА 2.4 (2.2) и УТ 11.4 (11.3): продажи, производство, закупки и обеспечение потребностей
https://*************.рф/courses/erp-2-trade-planning/

Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3
на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
https://*************.рф/1c-v8/skd/

Настройка и доработка прав доступа, профилей пользователей и RLS
https://*************.рф/courses/acc...es-rls-config/

Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С – Базовый курс
https://*************.рф/courses/upr-uchet-base-course/

----------


## atk6013

Большая коллекция курсов, как пользовательских, так и для программистов:
https://dvfustud-my.sharepoint.com/:...QreoQ?e=JT2TvP
В том числе есть самые актуальные материалы, также есть решения билетов к экзаменам спец-конс УТ и платформа. 
Пишите на почту atk102804@gmail.com , если интересно.

----------

port8080 (17.06.2021)

----------


## atk6013

Ссылка исправленная на материалы:
https://yadi.sk/i/QD5q7gOE4lU1kA

----------


## 11-14unn

Ищу курсы от УЦ №1 "Ведение бух учета в 1С предприятие 8" и "Рассчитываем зарплату в ЗУП". Желательно 2019-2020 года. С предложениями в личку

----------


## Kagraman

Есть разные курсы на обмен, пишите kagraman@gmail.com,  договоримся:)

----------


## stamps

Ищу "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки" последней версии

----------


## sd001034

Здравствуйте. Нужны видео курсы по СКД, желательно свежие Белоусова. sd001034@yandex.ru

----------


## ComradeKite

Коллеги, всех с наступившим!

Есть ли у кого свежачок?
Подготовка к экзамену «1С:Специалист» по Бухгалтерии. Конфигурирование и внедрение бухгалтерской подсистемы»
https://1c.ru/rus/partners/training/...rse.jsp?id=458
Ну и сборник задач к нему, если есть.
Меняюсь на рубли)))

----------


## ComradeKite

Коллеги, всех с наступившим!

Есть ли у кого свежачок?
Подготовка к экзамену «1С:Специалист» по Бухгалтерии. Конфигурирование и внедрение бухгалтерской подсистемы»
https://1c.ru/rus/partners/training/...rse.jsp?id=458
Ну и сборник задач к нему, если есть.
Меняюсь на рубли)))

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс Белоусова по СКД ""1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3. МЕХАНИЗМ СИСТЕМЫ КОМПОНОВКИ ДАННЫХ" (ДЛЯ НАЧИНАЮЩИХ И ПРОФЕССИОНАЛОВ)", Есть разные курсы на обмен, пишите kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## atk6013

atk102804@gmail.com 
Поделюсь материалами за рубли.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...AZx8Zw/pubhtml

----------


## TiTan50697

Ищу курс КОНФИГУРИРОВАНИЕ ПЛАТФОРМЫ "1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3". Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Kagraman

У меня есть)

----------


## Kagraman

Поделитесь плз книгой "Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена Профессионал» по технологическим вопросам", kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## dimon74

Ищу курсы УЦ1:
Администрирование для начинающих
Администрирование системы "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
ПОДГОТОВКА К 1С:ЭКСПЕРТУ ПО ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКИМ ВОПРОСАМ. ОСНОВНОЙ КУРС

3 курса для начинающих программистов (подготовка на 1С:Профессионал):
- Знакомство с платформой 1C:Предприятие 8.3
- Основы программирования в системе 1C:Предприятие 8.3
- Основные механизмы платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.3

----------


## toliman

Ищу курс:
 "1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3. МЕХАНИЗМ СИСТЕМЫ КОМПОНОВКИ ДАННЫХ" (ДЛЯ НАЧИНАЮЩИХ И ПРОФЕССИОНАЛОВ)" Белоусова
Есть на обмен свежие курсы: 
КОНФИГУРИРОВАНИЕ ПЛАТФОРМЫ "1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3" Белоусова
Курс Оптимизация запросов
Программирование управляемых форм
Механизм расширений в системе 1СПредприятие 8

toliman778@yandex.ru

----------


## Zorro1980

Множество различных курсов по 1С - от самых популярных и известных авторов!
Скачать полный список курсов в формате excel можно здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/i/64eRtazK03gk8Q
Пишите в личку или seerrow83@gmail.com - Договоримся!

----------


## volgsk

Добрый день, нужны курсы Дарьи Мошкиной: 1С Комплексная автоматизация 2:
учет производства и затрат  и Переходим на 1С Комплексная автоматизация 2: учет торговых операций. Есть на обмен , договоримся.

----------


## volgsk

Добрый день, нужны курсы Дарьи Мошкиной: 1С Комплексная автоматизация 2:
учет производства и затрат  и Переходим на 1С Комплексная автоматизация 2: учет торговых операций. Есть на обмен , договоримся.

----------


## jjjlost1

Привет. Имеются свежие курсы от учебного центра 1С
Профессиональная работа в программе "1С:Документооборот 8", Редакция 2.1
Регламентированный учет в прикладном решении "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4"
Управление производством и ремонтами в прикладном решении 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4
Обменяю на другие курсы 20-21 года.
jjjlost@ya.ru

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс Чистова - МЕХАНИЗМ РАСШИРЕНИЙ В СИСТЕМЕ 1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## jjjlost1

Привет. Имеются следующие курсы:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hX7...ew?usp=sharing

Обменяю на другие курсы

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки" со всеми последними обновлениями до платформы 8.3.18

----------


## toliman

Ищу Курсы:
от УЦ 1:
"ЗАПРОСЫ В 1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8" ДЛЯ ПРОГРАММИСТОВ И РАЗРАБОТЧИКОВ
ОСНОВЫ КЛИЕНТ-СЕРВЕРНОГО ПРОГРАММИРОВАНИЯ В СИСТЕМЕ "1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3"
от УЦ 3:
Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис)
Асинхронное программирование

Есть курсы: 
от УЦ 1:
Курс 1СПредприятие 8.3. Механизм системы компоновки данных для начинающих и профессионалов (2020год)
Механизм расширений в системе 1СПредприятие 8 (2020год)
Программирование управляемых форм (2020год)
КОНФИГУРИРОВАНИЕ ПЛАТФОРМЫ "1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3" (2020год) 

Почта: 
toliman778@yandex.ru

----------


## andrew1c1

Курс Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 нужен этот курс. В лс или на почту mateematikk@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки" со всеми последними обновлениями до платформы 8.3.18

----------


## port8080

Ищу курс "Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С – Базовый курс". port8080@mail.ru

----------


## port8080

> Ищу курс "Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С – Базовый курс". port8080@mail.ru


Уже не нужно.

----------


## andrew1c1

Курс Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 нужен этот курс. В лс или на почту mateematikk@gmail.com

----------


## Maxilucky

Ищу Курс по управленческому учету в 1C:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант

----------


## Nikolay112

Ищу курсы от УЦ 1 Подготовка к Эксперту основной курс и применение методик 2021

----------


## axit

Ищу курс "Интеграция и обмен" от учебного центра № 3
Взамен могу поделиться другими курсами

----------


## Ольга_tmp

ищу курс по учету ндс

----------


## Aitbay

всем добрый день
ищу курс Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3
и если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста
Комплектом вопросов сертификационного экзамена «1С:Профессионал» по технологическим вопросам с примерами решений

----------


## zh051yr

Ищу курс "Профессиональная разработка в 1С:EDT + Git и современные подходы к управлению версиями и качеством кода" от "*************.рф"

----------


## pvl.mksv

Присоединяюсь к предыдущему оратору. 
также ищу "Сценарное тестирование в 1С: настройка и практика использования (2022)" от "ку***********.рф"

----------


## Kotak

Также заинтересован данным курсом "Сценарное тестирование в 1С" от ку*********.рф

----------


## acc05

Ищу курс  Основы клиент серверного программирования

----------


## Джеки5

Всем добрый день! У кого есть курсы по Подготовке 1С Профессионал по конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана и Управление Торговлей для Казахстана?

----------


## rikony

А такое есть у кого ?
Решения билетов экзамена 1С:Специалист-консультант по Бухгалтерии (спец-конс по БП)
https://infostart.ru/public/1352325/#slide-to-files

----------


## Zorro1980

Огромный выбо курсов по 1с - поделюсь - обменяю - договоримся! Список курсов можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/i/lTtS4vNN_Yy1eg

----------

scout_rs (07.08.2022)

----------


## makfromkz

Купили курс, а никак не получается установить ихний плейер :(
Куда копать?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

разве нету инструкций?

----------


## makfromkz

> разве нету инструкций?


Есть, просто я не въехал в них, оказывается start.cmd надо запускать двойным кликом, а я запускал ПКМ с выбором  запустить от сисадмина)))

Мне кажется ?  Если я с просмотра курса переключаюсь на другие окна - то плейер закрывается?

----------


## Belfox

Добрый день, ищу курс "Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению 1С:Управление Торговлей 11.4 (11.3), Комплексная Автоматизация 2.4 (2.2) и 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2)" и любые другие курсы для изучени УТ и подготовки к экзамену спец-конс по УТ , увы в обмен предложить нечего , только начинаю путь , заранее спасибо , моя почта : andreibel02@yandex.ru

----------


## Zorro1980

Огромный выбо курсов по 1с - поделюсь - обменяю - договоримся! Список курсов можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Wrh3/LS937LimS

----------


## Zorro1980

Огромный выбо курсов по 1с - поделюсь - обменяю - договоримся!  Обновлено! Добавлены редкие и востребованные материалы! Список курсов можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/i/tFFucvgC7YQToQ

----------


## Zorro1980

Огромный выбо курсов по 1с - поделюсь - обменяю - договоримся! Обновлено! Добавлены редкие и востребованные материалы! Список курсов можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JXVg/kYfKbQaCw

----------


## Викторка

Ищу полный курс айронскиллс "Программист 1С: с нуля до профи."

----------


## Zorro1980

Огромный выбо курсов по 1с - поделюсь - обменяю - договоримся! Обновлено! Добавлены редкие и востребованные материалы! Список курсов можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oMsd/ZUYSDu4wR

----------

